# لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام



## coptic hero (20 يونيو 2007)

*هل كان سيكون فى العالم مسلمون لولا قانون الرده 
بمعنى اخر لو كانت الحريه متاحه للمسلمين ليخرجوا من هذا الدين بدون قتل واراقه دماء هل كان سيصبح عدد المسلمين يقارب المليار 

  ارجو الاجابه بنعم او لا وبدون فذلكه اسلاميه وسفسطه *


----------



## Moony34 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

لأ طبعا كان هيختفي من الوجود... وخصوصا أيام أبوبكر اللي عمل حروب الردة مخصوص علشان يموت اللي يسيب الإسلام


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

*افتكر كان هيبقى فيه مسلمين 
لكن من النوع اللى زي اسامة بن لادن وامثاله يعنى محبين سفك الدماء *​


----------



## romyo (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

اذا كان بحد الرده والمسلمين بيتركوا الاسلام بالالاف
امال من غيره هيبقا الوضع ازاى
اكيد هنسمع عن الاسلام فى التاريخ بس زى ما بنسمع عن الفراعنه
وممكن يحطوا منهم عينات فى المتاحف زى الديناصورات علشان نفتكرهم
​


----------



## coptic hero (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

*يا ريـــــــــــــــــت من فضلكم التــــــــــصويت لا تنسوا الأستفتاء *


----------



## twety (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

*اكيد هيختفوا طبعا*
*ولا هيكون ليهم اثر*
*كانوا هيبقىوا حاجه كدة زى الاطلال*
*بس ميتبكيش عليها*
*فعلا لولا السيف بتاعهم لولا انهم موجودين لدلوقت*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

طبعآ هاينقرضوا​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

اكيد طبعا كان هيختفي

و اوضح مثال حرب الخوارج


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

اكيد كانوا بينقرضوا يعني عدد قليل
لان اذا تلاحظ العدد المتنصرين كثير بهذا القانون فتصور اذا حد الردة ما كان موجود فكم من المسلمين سيتركون الاسلام


----------



## يوسف المطرف (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

لااااااااااااااا  ماراح ينقرض  



اشهد ان لا اله الى الله وان محمد رسول الله وان علي ولي الله


----------



## Tabitha (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

اكيد كان هاينقرض الاسلام​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

الاسلام سيبقى موجود بفضل الله تعالى حتى آخر يوم من عمر هذا الكوكب

و لن يستطيع أحد ان يطفئ نور الاسلام الحق 


و دمتم جميعاً سالمين


----------



## fawzy omar (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ان الاسلام هو الدين السماوى الازلى الى ان يرث الله الارض ومن عليها لان الله قد شرع الدين الاسلامى وفرضه على الناس منذ بعث الله سيدنا محمد واما بالنسبة للمرتد فى الدين الاسلامى فقبل ان اجيب ةعلى هذا التساؤل فعندى سؤال ماذا تفعلون انتم في من يرتد عن الدين المسيحى طبعا مصيره هو القتل فكيف يرتد المسلمون وهم يعيشون فى امن محافظين على شرفهم وكرامتهم تحت مظلة الاسلام


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



fawzy omar قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ان الاسلام هو الدين السماوى الازلى الى ان يرث الله الارض ومن عليها لان الله قد شرع الدين الاسلامى وفرضه على الناس منذ بعث الله سيدنا محمد واما بالنسبة للمرتد فى الدين الاسلامى فقبل ان اجيب ةعلى هذا التساؤل فعندى سؤال ماذا تفعلون انتم في من يرتد عن الدين المسيحى طبعا مصيره هو القتل فكيف يرتد المسلمون وهم يعيشون فى امن محافظين على شرفهم وكرامتهم تحت مظلة الاسلام



*المسلم يرتد و يعيش محافظ تحت ظلال الاسلام؟:smil14:
بذمتك مش مكسوف من نفسك
ده المسلم بيتبهدل و يتقطع الف قطعة اذا اكتشفوا انه ارتد عن الدين 
ال بيعيش محافظ تحت ظلال الاسلام ال 
قولوا شي يدخل العقل 
يعني فعلا بشفق عليكم :smil13:*​


----------



## fawzy omar (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 ان الاسلام يكفل الحرية الدينية قبل الدخول فيه واذا دخلت تحت رايته فعليك احترام قوانينه ومبادئه ماعتقد ان هذا التشريع لم نحرف فيه كما تفعلون انتم فى الانجيل وانظر ستجد ان هناك اناس نصارى يعتنقون الاسلام وفى الحقيقة انى اندهش تعلمون انكم ةعلى الباطل ورغم ذلك تصروا على رأيكم الفاسق والغير صحيح فأين عقولكم .......... انكم مثل كفار قريش كان كفار قريش يعلمون ان سيد الخلق وحبيب الحق وخير رسل الله والرحمة المهداه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الحق وكلامه صادق لانه الصادق المصداق الامين ولكن كانوا يخافون على زعامتهم وسط القبائل فلا تغتروا بدين الله والا فالنار مصيركم والجحيم مثواكم والصديد شربكم فعودوا الى دين الله والى رشدكم


----------



## Tabitha (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



fawzy omar قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تعلمون انكم ةعلى الباطل ورغم ذلك تصروا على رأيكم الفاسق والغير صحيح فأين عقولكم ..........



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم,
وهل حضرتك ما مافاكارتش إن كلامك هذا ينطبق عليكم إنتم بالأولى
تعلمون انكم على الباطل ورغم ذلك تصروا على رأيكم الفاسق والغير صحيح فأين عقولكم !! *




fawzy omar قال:


> انكم مثل كفار قريش كان كفار قريش يعلمون ان *سيد الخلق * ....... *سيدنا محمد* صلى الله عليه وسلم



*ليه يعني سيد الخلق ؟
من إمتى الله بيرسل لنا بشر ليكونوا أسياد علينا !!!!! 

*


----------



## asula (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

طبعا حينقرض الاسلام لان السبب واضح


----------



## sharp arrow (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

 اسمحوا لي أن أختلف مع القائلين  بأن الاسلام  كان سوف ينقرض لولا  قانون  الرده ...  والاسباب كما يلي :-
1 -  الردة  هي أداة  الظالم لكي يخيف المظلوم ان هو طالب برفع الظلم  بالتالي فليس من المتوقع أن يبادر
      أولي الأمر بالتخلي عن  هذه الاداه  التي تضمن لهم  استغلال  البسطاء ... وهكذا فانه طالما بقي ظالم 
      فسوف يجبر الناس علي الخضوع لارادته وحيث ان الاسلام يدعو الي " اطيعوا الله والرسول واولي الأمر "
      فسوف يبقي  الاسلام ...  والفضل في ذلك راجع الي أولي امرهم  الظالمين 
2 -   سيادة  المفهوم  المادي  للجنة وفقا للعقيدة الاسلاميه  من حور وولدان وخمر  ... الخ  يمثل تعويضا 
      ماديا  عن حالة الحرمان  التي يعانون منها في واقع حياتهم اليوميه  هكذا يرتبط الايمان بهذه العقيده 
       بتلبية  الحاجات الماديه التي تنقصهم  لذلك سوف يظللوا  في حالة تطلع لها عبر البقاء علي تلك 
       العقيده   لذلك تجد من هم  غارقين في الملذات  اما تاركين لكل تعاليم العقيده أو ممارسين للتسلط
       علي البسطاء ان هم  فكروا في  الخروج منها .
3 -  تمثل نشاة العقيدة الاسلاميه  الحل الناجع  للكثير من اللصوص والافاقين  والمجرمين والبلطجيه وقاطعي 
      الطريق  من خلال التبرير الالهي ،   فقد تم تلقين هؤلاء  أن الله معهم ان هم هجموا علي اصحاب الجاه
      والتجار العرب وسرقوا ونهبوا واغاصبوا  مالدي غيرهم ،  وطالما بقيت  هذه الفئة في المجتمعات بغير 
      تثقيفهم وحل مشكلاتهم  وخلق فرص العمل لهم وترقية اذواقهم  وتخلصهم من فكرة البداوة المتسلطه 
      عليهم  فسوف يبقي  الاسلام  مرجعية لكل الجرائم التي يرتكبونها باسم الدين 

هناك اسباب كثيره سوف تبقي علي  العقيده  مالم ينتبه العالم الي خطورة  اسباب استمرارها  والعمل علي ايجاد الحلول لها .  واذا كان لي أن استدرك  في هذا الصدد فانه من الواجب عدم التعميم فهناك البعض من المسلمين من هم  يمارسون الحياه بشكل راقي ينفر من العنف  ويدعو الي  الوئام والسلام والمحبه وهم قله تأثرت  باسباب  ثقافيه  نتيجة التعليم الراقي أو المخالطات المحترمه  لكن الغالبيه لازالت تعيش  وهي تتبيني وتفاخر  بما كان من همجيه  واقتتال . ​


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

السلام  عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
الحمد لله رب ااالعالمين  ااالاحد ااالصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوااا  احد..والصلاه والسلام على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين سيدنا ونبينا محمد حمل الرساله وادى الامانه وبين للامه طريقها فصلى الله عليه وعلى اله ومن تبعه باحسان الى يوم الدين..... اما بعد...

بعض ااالاكاذيب التي تردودونهااا في هذااا المنتدى او يرددهاا الغرب في كنائسهم  من خطب غوغاء وكلام منسق اعوج لا طائل منه بان الاسلام قد نشر بحد السف وانه لولاا حكم الرده لمااا بقى الاسلاام حتى هذاا اليوم ولانقرض ذلك لان معتنقوه قد ادخلوا فيه كراهيه وليس طواااعيه وتقولون ان محمد يدعو الى الحرب والعنف وانكرااه النااس على ااالقتاال بينماااا المسيحيه لاا تدعو بالقتل وانمااا تنااادي بالسلام وبالحريه والتسامح والاخوه في الله او المسيح وغيرهااا من الاعلام البيضااء التي يشهرهاااا المستشرقيين و المسيحيين او اللادينيين العرب ولكن لو انكم رجعتم الى التاريخ قليلااا لرايتم الحق الناصع لا يدخل فيه من هذاااا شي ....ذلك ان تشريع الجهاااد مختلف كليااا عن اكراااه النااس على الدين الاااسلامي....فالجهاااد فرض لحكم ساميه واهداف شريفه...كماااا ان المسيحيه لم تنكر الدعوه بالسيف الى الدين المسيحي .... وشاورد ذلك بالتفصيل فيماااا يلي وليعني الله عليه  :
اولاااا هذاا كاتب غربي كبير هو : ( توماس كارليل ) صاحب كتاااب الأبطاااال وعبادة اااالبطولة  اتخذ نبينا محمداً عليه الصلاة والسلام ، مثلاً لبطولة النبوة ، وقال ما معناه : ( إن اتهامه ـ أي سيدنا محمد ـ بالتعويل على السيف في حمل الناس على الاستجابة لدعوته سخف غير مفهوم إذ ليس مما يجوز في الفهم أن يشهر رجل فرد سيفه ليقتل به الناس أو يستجيبوا له فإذا آمن به من لا يقدرون على حرب خصومهم فقد آمنوا به طائعين مصدقين وتعرضوا للحرب من غيرهم قبل أن يقدروا عليها )

   بالنسبه للمسيحيه :
ومن كذب مزاعمكم  أن اااالمسيحية تنكر القتال   وتمقت اااالحرب وتدعو إلى ااااالسلام فلنرى ذلك بانفسنا فمما تعرفونه و من اااالكلام المنسوب إلى اااالسيد المسيح نفسه من كتبكم - وانا اااابري ذمتي من هذا-قال : " لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على اااالأرض ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً وإني جئت لأفرق اااالإنسان ضد أبيه واااالابنة ضد أمها  واااالكنة ضد حماتها  وأعداء اااالإنسان أهل بيته . من أحب أبا أو أماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني  ومن أحب ابناً أو ابنة أكثر مني فلا يستحقني ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني  من وجد حياته يضيعهااا ومن أضاع حياته من اااأجلي يجدها " ( إنجيل متى - الإصحاح العاشر فقرة 35 وما بعدها) فما رأيكم  في هذاااا ؟ أنصدقكم ونكذب ااالإنجيل ؟ أم نكذبكم ونصدق ااالإنجيل ؟!  

ومن الدلااااائل الاخرى:
 تاااريخ الأمم ااااالمسيحية في ااالقديم والحديث شاهد على رد دعواكم فمنذاول ااااالمسيحية إلى يومنا هذاااا ، امتلئت  أقطار اااالأرض جميعها باااالدماء باسم السيد المسيح _ وهو منكم برئ_
اااارااقهاا الرومان ،وااراقتهااا أمم أوروبا كلها  واااالحروب اااالصليبية إنما أذكى المسيحيون ـ ولم يذك المسلمون ـ لهيبهااا  ولقد ظلّت الجيوش باسم اااالصليب تنحدر من أوروبا خلال مئات اااالسنين باتجااه  أقطار اااالشرق الإسلامية  تقاااتل  وتحاااارب  وتريق اااالدماء وفي كل مرة كان اااالبابوات خلفاء المسيح - كما تزعمون - يباااركون هذه ااالجيوش ااالزاحفة للاستيلاء على بيت المقدس  والبلاد المقدسة عند المسيحية  وتخريب بلاد اااالإسلام . حتى لااانهم حرموااااا احد حكااامهم وهو فريديك الثاني ملك النورمااان من حقوقه عندماااا دخل الى ااااحدى البلاااد الاسلاااميه بعد ان صااالح السلطان العثمااااني واتهمه بالانحياااز للمسلمين ..
أفكان هؤلاء البابوات جميعاً هراطقة وكااانت مسيحيتهم زائفة ؟! أم كانوا أدعياء جهالاً  لا يعرفون أن المسيحية تنكر ااالقتال على إطلاقه؟! أجيبونا أيها النصااارى المتعصبون !! . 
كعاادتكم ستقولون : تلك كانت ااااالوسطى عصور اااالظلام - عندكم طبعااا وليس عندناااا حيث كانت الحضااره الاسلاميه في اوجهااا - ، فلا يحتج بها  فماذا يقولون في هذا القرن العشرين الذي نعيش والذي يسمونه عصر الحضاااارة الإنسانية الرااااقية ؟ ! . 
لقد شهد هذا القرن من ااالحروب التي قامت بها الدول المسيحية ما شهدت تلك العصور الوسطى المظلمة - عندهم - بل وأشد وأقسى !!.فلقد راينااا بام اعيننا ( اللورد اللنبي ) ممثل الحلفاء : إنجلترا ، وفرنسا  وإيطاليا ، ورومانيا  وأميركا يقف  في بيت اااالمقدس في سنة 1918 ، حين استولى عليه في أخريات الحرب الكبرى الأولى قائلاً: ( اليوم انتهت اااالحروب ااالصليبية )؟! . 
وكذلك الم يقف الفرنسي ( غورو ) ممثل الحلفاااء أيضاً - وقد دخل دمشق - أمام قبر ااالبطل اااالمسلم ( صلاح الدين الأيوبي ) قائلاً ( لقد عدنا يا صلاح اااالدين ) ؟!! 
ومااا رايكم عندمااا هدمت اااالديار وسفكت الدماء واغتصبت اااالأعراض في البوسنة والهرسك  اما كااان ذلك باسم ااالصليب؟ 
بل أين انتم مما حدث في ااالشيشان - ومازال يحدث -؟ وفي إفريقيا ؟وااااندونيسيا ؟ و...غيرها ؟ وهل تستطيعوون  إاانكار أن ما حدث في كوسوفا كان حربااا صليبية ؟الم يتعرض  المسلمون الى اااشنع اباااده في تاااريخ الصراع الاسلامي- المسيحي؟؟؟
بينماا  الإسلام إنما غزاااا القلوب وأسر اااالنفوس بسماحة تعاليمه  في العقيدة والعبااادات واااالأخلاق والمعاااملات  وآدابه في السلم وااالحرب  والرحمة الفائقة  والإنسانية المهذبة في الغزوات وااالفتوح  ذلك انه دين ااالفطرة التي فطر ااالله ااالناس عليها  فلا عجب أن أسرعت إلى اعتناقه النفوس واستجابت إليه الفطرة ااالسليمة  وتحملت في سبيله ما تحملت فاستعذبت ااالعذاب واستحلت ااالمر  وبات  الصعب اشبه بشرب المااء في سبيل ذلك  وركبت الوعر وضحت بكل عزيز وغالٍ في سبيله. 
لدي بعض ااالقصص في اخلااااقياااات والقيم ااالحضااريه للجهاااااد الاسلامي والنبوي بالذاااات ولي رجعه في هذااا الموضوع..

امااا بالنسبه لموضوع الرده فاانااا اقول انه مرت على المسلمين حاااله ذهبت فيهاا ريحهم ، وانقسمت دولتهم الكبرى إلى دويلات ، وصاروا شيعاًاا وأحزاباً وتعرضوا لمحن كثيرة في تااااريخهم اااالطويل كمحنة ااالتتار والصليبيين في القديم   ودول ااالاستعمار في الحديث  وكل محنة من هذه اااالمحن كانت كافية للمكرهين على ااالإسلام أن يتحللوا منه ويرتدوا عنه  فأين هم الذين اااارتدوا عن الاسلام في ذلك الوقت وعند مواجهه كل تلك اااالمحن ؟ أخبرونا !!. 
إن الإحصائيات الرسمية دلت على أن عدد المسلمين كااان في ازدياد على الرغم من كل ما نالهم من اضطهاد وما تعرضوااا له من عوامل الإغراااء وقد خرجوا من هذه اااالمحن بفضل إسلامهم وهم أصلب عوداااا وأقوى عزيمة على استردااااد مجدهم التليد وعزتهم الموروثة . حتى لو ضعفت شوكتهم لفتره كماااا في زماننااا هذاااا ولكن ذلك بسبب بعض ضعااااف النفوس ولكن مااا زال الاسلام قوياااا صااامدااا في وجه كل هذه الريااااح العااااتيه دليل ذلك بااانه ثااااني اكبر دياااانه يعتنقهاااا سكااان الارض فليجعلناااا الله من الثاااابتين عليه  حتى نلااااقي وجهه الكريم عز وجل ....
والى جاااانب ذلك مااا رايكم  في اااالدول التي لم يدخلها مسلم مجااااهد بسيفه ؟ وإنما انتشر فيها اااالإسلام بوساطة اااالعلماء والتجار والبحّارة كأندونيسيا  والصين  وبعض أقطاااار إفريقيا  وأوروبا وأمريكاااا فهل جرَّد المسلمون جيوشاً أرغمت هؤلاء على الإسلاااام ؟ااام ان هؤلااااء العلمااء ايضااا استخدموااا السيف لنشر الدين هنااك  فسالوااا أحرار الفكر الذين أسلموااا من أوروبا وغيرها ، وستجدون عندهم النبأ اليقين . 
لقد انتشر الإسلام في هذه الأقطار بسماحته وقربه من ااالعقول وااالقلوب  وها نحن نرى كل يوم من يدخل في الإسلام  وذلك على قلة ما يقوم به المسلمون من تعريف بااالإسلام  ولو كنا نجرد للتعريف به يبذله  لدخل في الإسلام ألوف اااالألوف في كل عاااام . ولن ترى ـ إن شاء الله ـ من يحل عروة اااالإسلام من عنقه أبداً مهما أنفقتم في سبيل دعاياتكم ااااالتبشرية  وبعثاتهم اااالتنصيريه. 
فقد تبين ااااالحق لكل ذي عقل وقلب فانما ردَّدتموه ايهااا النصااارى والمبشرون ما هو إلا فرية كبرى : 
( كبرت كلمةً تخرج من أفواههم ، إن يقولون إلا كذبا ) 


اللهم ارنـــــــــــــــــي الحق حقااا واكرمنــــــــــي اتبااااعه . والباااطل باااااطــــــــــــــــلا والهمنتي اجتنابـــــــــه



لي رجعه
ايااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## coptic hero (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



fawzy omar قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ان الاسلام يكفل الحرية الدينية قبل الدخول فيه واذا دخلت تحت رايته فعليك احترام قوانينه ومبادئه ماعتقد ان هذا التشريع لم نحرف فيه كما تفعلون انتم فى الانجيل وانظر ستجد ان هناك اناس نصارى يعتنقون الاسلام وفى الحقيقة انى اندهش تعلمون انكم ةعلى الباطل ورغم ذلك تصروا على رأيكم الفاسق والغير صحيح فأين عقولكم .......... انكم مثل كفار قريش كان كفار قريش يعلمون ان سيد الخلق وحبيب الحق وخير رسل الله والرحمة المهداه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الحق وكلامه صادق لانه الصادق المصداق الامين ولكن كانوا يخافون على زعامتهم وسط القبائل فلا تغتروا بدين الله والا فالنار مصيركم والجحيم مثواكم والصديد شربكم فعودوا الى دين الله والى رشدكم



فعلا يا اخى الحبيب الآسلام يكفل الحريه فالمسلمون عندما يرتد شخص منهم يكفلون له الحريه فى اختيار الطريقه التى يحب ان يموت بها فعلا منتهى الحريه وحقيقة اضحكتنى جدا جدا على ان النصارى يدخلون الاسلام فعلا انت تتكلم عن حق ولكن لماذا يدخلون الاسلام بسبب امرأه او بسبب المال او بالخطف واعطائهم مشروبات مخدرة ثم الاعتداء على البنت وتصويرها وتهديدها بفضحها والطرق الاسلاميه القذرة كثيره جدا جدا


----------



## fawzy omar (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعتقد يا coptic hero انت تضحك على نفسك حينما تقول ان الدخول فى الاسلام ليس بهذه الوسائل التى  تحدثت عنها من اغتصاب او كره الذين يدخلون الاسلام كانوا بارادتهم وشاهد الامريكان يدخلون الدين الاسلامى فاسالهم لماذا يدخلون


----------



## nonaa (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

متاكده مكنش حيبقي فيه حاجه اسمها اسلام


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

سلام المسيح لكم
  ان حرية العقيدة هى من اهم حقوق الانسان  والدين الذى يحترم حرية العقيدة ولا يجبر احد على الاستمرار فيه رغم عنه وانمايجب على الدين ان يحترم رغبة الانسان لكى يؤمن عن اقتناع وليس عن طريق قهر وتهديد
واشكركم والرب يباركككم


----------



## althani girl (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

*ارتدو ولاماارتدو 

الاسلام مستمر 

والدليل الاعداد الكبيره اللي يدخلووون في الاسلام كل يوم  *


----------



## sh-elameer (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

لا تصلح الاجابه بنعم أو لا 
بدون قانون الردة كان سيبقى مسلمين فى العالم ولكن وضعهم لن يزيد عن طائفة صغيرة ومسالمه جدا 
لا اعتقد انهم كانوا سيعبرون بعددهم اكثر من اثنين مليون نفس ان لم يكن اقل


----------



## تلميذة محمد (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله وضع الاسلام وهو يحميه 

انتم ترون الان من ينقرض 

الحمد لله الذي اراه الناس يدخلون فوق الحد الطبيعي 

والله اضحكتموني 

ما هذه الغيره 

الله يعطيكم على قدر اخلاقكم 


الحمد لله اني مسلمه وافتخر كافي حسد


----------



## joujou (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

ألله محبة 

أه أه صديقي أنا صاحب تكسي محترمة  عندما أنزل من عمان بطلب وادخل بيروت تعالى وانظر أي اسلام يبقى معي وتشوف ال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فهمت يصبح الاسلام معهم وينسوا النبي وقرأنه.
 في الغرب الامور في العلن أمّ عندهم يي يي يي  ييي يا رب استر نتفت حرية برحوا تحت التخوت


----------



## coptic hero (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



fawzy omar قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اعتقد يا coptic hero انت تضحك على نفسك حينما تقول ان الدخول فى الاسلام ليس بهذه الوسائل التى  تحدثت عنها من اغتصاب او كره الذين يدخلون الاسلام كانوا بارادتهم وشاهد الامريكان يدخلون الدين الاسلامى فاسالهم لماذا يدخلون



يا يعفورى انت مش مكسوف من نفسك وانت بتقول كده شوف نسبه الرجوع عن الاسلام عندهم قد ايه والفكرة ان المسلم يفعل ما قاله الآنجيل عنكم يأتونكم بثياب الحملان وهم ذئاب خاطفه البدايه يرفض المسلم او المسلمه ممارسه الجنس بدون زواج مع الآجنبى فيتخيل الغربى ان الاسلام دين لا مثيل له وطبعا يؤمن بنطق الشهادتين دون ان يقرأ كلمه واحده فى قرأنهم طبعا لعدم درايته بالعربيه ولا تظهرون له غير الجوانب المجمله وعندما يكتشف بعدها الآسلام على حقيقته من قتل وسفك دماء وزنا بأكثر من واحده تحت مسمى الزواج وغيره الكثير يهرب من هذا الدين الأحمر المصبوغ بلون دم المقتولين وانا لا زلت مصرا على ان حتى المصريين المسيحيين الذين دخلوا الآسلام بغوايتهم سواء بالجنس او بالمال اوبأجبارهم على الدخول بأى طريقه لم يقرأو كلمه واحده فى كتاب الحرب المسمى بالقرأن المفكك الجنسى الذى يتكلم عن القتل والجنس والنكاح اكثر مما يتكلم عن الفضائل


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



coptic hero قال:


> فعلا يا اخى الحبيب الآسلام يكفل الحريه فالمسلمون عندما يرتد شخص منهم يكفلون له الحريه فى اختيار الطريقه التى يحب ان يموت بها فعلا منتهى الحريه والطرق الاسلاميه القذرة كثيره جدا جدا








> وحقيقة اضحكتنى جدا جدا على ان النصارى يدخلون الاسلام فعلا انت تتكلم عن حق ولكن لماذا يدخلون الاسلام بسبب امرأه او بسبب المال او بالخطف واعطائهم مشروبات مخدرة ثم الاعتداء على البنت وتصويرها وتهديدها بفضحها


 
                                                      بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يدخلون بسب امراه اوبسبب مال . سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ؟ كلام فى قمه الوزن الحقيقى لذاته . انت اخى كلامك هو الذى اضحكنى كل الضحك . والاختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد فى الود قضيه .وهل يحب الانسان ان يتركه دينه بسب امراه هل هذا معقول هذا هو ايمان العقيده يترك دينه بسب امرأه او مال . بجد اعجبتنى جملتك فى تعبيرك لدينك .  يتركون الدين ويتكون الاههم بسب امرأه او مال . جميل جدا هذا التعبير  . انت عبرت كل التعبير . ثم جميل جدا على التعبير الثانى فى اع\اء مخدر واعتداء على البنت وتصويرها وتهديدها بفضحها . هذا جميل جدا . تترك البنت دينها والاهها . خوفا من فضحتها اما عبد مخلوق من طين . سبحان الله العظيم . ما هذا الايمان والتعبير الجمبل . البنت تخاف من الفضبحه ولا تخاف من الهها ودينها وتتر كه بكل سهوله ويسر . اهذا يعقل . اهذا كلام يوثق ويأخذ به كعبر . سبحان الله . ولاكن والله ليس هذه اسباب تجعل رضيع يترك دينه . ولا بشخص عاقل يترك دينه لهذه الاسباب . اسباب لها كل التعجب . فى ترك الدين والاله . هل يعقل لأى انسان ان يترك دينه الذى هو تربى ونشأه فى احضانه ويترك ايمانه بأله وعقيدته لهذه الاسباب الظريفه . معدومه الصحه والايجاد . 


 وعجباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه كل ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالعجب على  تعبيرك الذى انت تزمن ب_______________________________________________________ه


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



coptic hero قال:


> فعلا يا اخى الحبيب الآسلام يكفل الحريه فالمسلمون عندما يرتد شخص منهم يكفلون له الحريه فى اختيار الطريقه التى يحب ان يموت بها فعلا منتهى الحريه والطرق الاسلاميه القذرة كثيره جدا جدا








> وحقيقة اضحكتنى جدا جدا على ان النصارى يدخلون الاسلام فعلا انت تتكلم عن حق ولكن لماذا يدخلون الاسلام بسبب امرأه او بسبب المال او بالخطف واعطائهم مشروبات مخدرة ثم الاعتداء على البنت وتصويرها وتهديدها بفضحها


 
                                                      بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يدخلون بسب امراه اوبسبب مال . سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ؟ كلام فى قمه الوزن الحقيقى لذاته . انت اخى كلامك هو الذى اضحكنى كل الضحك . والاختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد فى الود قضيه .وهل يحب الانسان ان يتركه دينه بسب امراه هل هذا معقول هذا هو ايمان العقيده يترك دينه بسب امرأه او مال . بجد اعجبتنى جملتك فى تعبيرك لدينك .  يتركون الدين ويتكون الاههم بسب امرأه او مال . جميل جدا هذا التعبير  . انت عبرت كل التعبير . ثم جميل جدا على التعبير الثانى فى اع\اء مخدر واعتداء على البنت وتصويرها وتهديدها بفضحها . هذا جميل جدا . تترك البنت دينها والاهها . خوفا من فضحتها اما عبد مخلوق من طين . سبحان الله العظيم . ما هذا الايمان والتعبير الجمبل . البنت تخاف من الفضبحه ولا تخاف من الهها ودينها وتتر كه بكل سهوله ويسر . اهذا يعقل . اهذا كلام يوثق ويأخذ به كعبر . سبحان الله . ولاكن والله ليس هذه اسباب تجعل رضيع يترك دينه . ولا بشخص عاقل يترك دينه لهذه الاسباب . اسباب لها كل التعجب . فى ترك الدين والاله . هل يعقل لأى انسان ان يترك دينه الذى هو تربى ونشأه فى احضانه ويترك ايمانه بأله وعقيدته لهذه الاسباب الظريفه . معدومه الصحه والايجاد . 


 وعجباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه كل ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالعجب على  تعبيرك الذى انت تزمن ب_______________________________________________________ه


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



coptic hero قال:


> يا يعفورى انت مش مكسوف من نفسك وانت بتقول كده شوف نسبه الرجوع عن الاسلام عندهم قد ايه والفكرة ان المسلم يفعل ما قاله الآنجيل عنكم يأتونكم بثياب الحملان وهم ذئاب خاطفه البدايه يرفض المسلم او المسلمه ممارسه الجنس بدون زواج مع الآجنبى فيتخيل الغربى ان الاسلام دين لا مثيل له وطبعا يؤمن بنطق الشهادتين دون ان يقرأ كلمه واحده فى قرأنهم طبعا لعدم درايته بالعربيه ولا تظهرون له غير الجوانب المجمله وعندما يكتشف بعدها الآسلام على حقيقته من قتل وسفك دماء وزنا بأكثر من واحده تحت مسمى الزواج وغيره الكثير يهرب من هذا الدين الأحمر المصبوغ بلون دم المقتولين وانا لا زلت مصرا على ان حتى المصريين المسيحيين الذين دخلوا الآسلام بغوايتهم سواء بالجنس او بالمال اوبأجبارهم على الدخول بأى طريقه لم يقرأو كلمه واحده فى كتاب الحرب المسمى بالقرأن المفكك الجنسى الذى يتكلم عن القتل والجنس والنكاح اكثر مما يتكلم عن الفضائل




                                                    بسم الله الرحمين الرحيم 

جميل جدا كلامك اخى الكاتب انت مصر كل الاصرار على خرجوهم من دينهم ومن عباده الاله الذين هم تربو على عبادته وتقول انهم اعتنقو الاسلام بغوايتهم سواء بالجنس او بالمال يخرجون ويتركون الاله الذين تربو على نهجه وشريعته لشهوتهم او حبهم للمال . انت مش مكسوف من كلامك انت عن  خرجهم بهذه الطرق ما هذا الضعف بل كل الضعف . يضعفون وبخرجون من دينهم بسب مال او شهوه جنسيه . اما عن القرأن المفكك الجنسى الذى تكلم عن القتل والجنس والنكاح . فأين دليلك اخى الكاتب على وجود تحريفات به او نسخ كما موجود هو بأناجيلكم و ما هذا الكم الهائل من الاناجيل الذى هى تتكلم عن القتل والزنا  ايضا وعليك قراه هذه الاناجيل جيد وانظر الى الاصحاحات والفقرات التى تتمحور على القتل وشق بطون الحوامل وقتل الاطفال      عليك القرأه جيدا . وانا لم اعطيى لك ايه واحد , الا عندما تقرأه جيدا وتنظر فيه نظره الحق .اما عن نقظه الرجوع عن الاسلام و انظر انت على تزايد المسلمين انظر كم كانو . وكم اصبحو .  كم كان العدد , ومتى اصبح الان العدد . سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان  الله العظيم 



> البدايه يرفض المسلم او المسلمه ممارسه الجنس بدون زواج مع الآجنبى فيتخيل الغربى ان الاسلام دين لا مثيل له وطبعا يؤمن بنطق الشهادتين دون ان يقرأ كلمه واحده فى قرأنهم طبعا لعدم درايته بالعربيه ولا تظهرون له غير الجوانب المجمله وعندما يكتشف بعدها الآسلام على حقيقته من قتل وسفك دماء وزنا بأكثر من واحده تحت مسمى الزواج وغيره الكثير يهرب من هذا الدين الأحمر المصبوغ بلون دم المقتولين



                          بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ومن هنا اعلق على كلامك واسألك 

 كيف اكتشف الغربى الاسلام على حقيقته من قتل وسفك دماء وزنا وهو لايدرى العربيه كما قلت؟


 . واليك اخى القرأن الكربم ترجم الى كل اللغات لكى يقرأه كل انسان مهما كانت  لغته . 

سبحان الله العلى العظيم اللهم ما انت ربى ورب السموات والارض ورب المخلوقين وليس انت بمخلوق رب ادم وحواء عليهما السلام . اشهد بكلاماتك وبوحدنيتك . اشهد ان لا شريك لك لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شىء قدير . 

ربى اهدنى الى طريق الخلاص واهدى من اراد الهدى والتقوى واللجوء اليك اللهم اهدنى كل الهدايه الى طريق , 

                          اشهد ان لا اله الا الله . واشهد ان محمد رسول الله


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 هيظل الاسلام موجدا كل الوجود 
  ونؤمن به . لأنه عرفنا من هو الله 
 قال لنا ربكم هو رب السموات والارض رب موسى وابراهيم ورب ادم وحواء عليهما السلام 
 وعطى لنا الدلائل على وجود الله 
 وقال لنا انظر الى الابل كيف خلقت وانظر الى السماء كيف فعت والى الرض كيف سطحت والى الجبال كيف نصبت . لا اله الا الله . هل احد فعل هذه الاشياء من قبل 
 لا اله الا الله .سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## Tabitha (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



باحث عن الحقيقه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هيظل الاسلام موجدا كل الوجود



*أمال أيه فايدة غزوات الرسول ؟

والفتوحات الإسلامية؟*


----------



## samer12 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

   أكيد رح يختفي  إذا رفعوا حد الردة
ونحنا بنقول هم فقط يسمحوا بالتبشير في الدول الإسلامية بدون ملاحقة ويشوفوا النتائج


----------



## man4truth (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

*أكيد طبعا كانوا هينقرضوا*


----------



## sh-elameer (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

السادة اخوتى الاعزاء جدااااااااااااا المسلمين
ما هو التشريع الالهى أعتقد انه التشريع الذى يرتقى بالناس ويسموا بهم عن المستوى المنحدر الذى اوصلتهم اليه الخطيه والافكار البشريه الغير سويه 
على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ذكر فى القرأن ان الله فى البدايه خلق ادم وحواء 
بالمنطق كان بالاولى ان يخلق اكثر من حواء ( لاحظ اننا نتكلم عن بدايه العالم اى ان ما تم هو الفكر الذى يريده الله للبشر كى يسيروا خلفه مهما كانت الاحتياجات ) ما علينا ...........
هذا الفكر هو الذى سما به المسيح بعقليه اليهود المتحجره لمستوى ارقى ليسموا بهم لا لينحدر الى مستواهم  أعتقد ان هذا هو التشريع الالهى
ولكن اذا كان القانون والتشريع وضع ليوافق جماعه معينه لفتره ما ولا يصتدم مع واقعهم  وبدون ان يسموا بهم ( كل ذلك متوقف على مدى تعريف القارىء الكريم لكلمه يسموا ) عن المستويات الجسديه الخاطئه والغير شرعيه  ........ فى تعريفى انا التى تتعدى على حدود الاخرين ( يبقى ايضا تعريفك لكلمه اخرين)
فاكيد هناك اخرين وضعوا هذا التشريع ليسموا بهم عن مكانه من حولهم  
لا اعتقد ان الله سيفعل ذلك 
وهذا رأيى الشخصى والله المستعان


----------



## coptic hero (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



باحث عن الحقيقه قال:


> كيف اكتشف الغربى الاسلام على حقيقته من قتل وسفك دماء وزنا وهو لايدرى العربيه كما قلت؟


اكتشف الغرب كل صفات الآسلام مما لمسوه من المسلمين الذين لديهم قدرة غريبه على تحويل الآخضر الى يابس ومن العمليات الارهابيه التى يذهب فيها الاف الابرياء الذين ليس لهم ذنب 


باحث عن الحقيقه قال:


> . واليك اخى القرأن الكربم ترجم الى كل اللغات لكى يقرأه كل انسان مهما كانت  لغته .



هههههههههههههه  هل قرأت ترجمه من قبل ايها اليعفورى انها ترجمه ليقرأ الشخص القرأن بنفس الفاظه العربيه بمعنى انه يترجم جمله (بسم اللات الرحمن الرحيم )هكذا (bism ellat elrahman elrahim) لست ادرى كيف تعبدون اله غير قادر على التعامل مع كل اللغات والآلسنه اوليس هذا ظلم من الهكم وقله حكمه منه ان يخلق كتاب الخلاص من الجحيم مكتوبا باللغه العربيه والناس الاف الآلسنه  وعندما يترجم الآنجيل الى كل اللغات تقولون انه حرف ربنا يرحمكم ويرفع الغشاوة عن عيونكم


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

ياااااااااا  صااااااااااحب اااالموضوع انااااااا بانتظاااااار تعقيبك على ردي ...
امااااااا ان مقنع بمااااااا فيه الكفاااااااايه لكيلاااا ترد عليه...
او انك لااااااا تجد مااااااا ترد به علي...

في انتظاااااااااارك...



اياااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## Ramzi (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

لن اقول شيئا معلقا ص على احد ولكن اقول انا الاسلام يقول

لا اكراه في الدين 
ويعود و يقول المرتد يقتل​
اي تناقض هذا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asula (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> السلام  عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
> الحمد لله رب ااالعالمين  ااالاحد ااالصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوااا  احد..والصلاه والسلام على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين سيدنا ونبينا محمد حمل الرساله وادى الامانه وبين للامه طريقها فصلى الله عليه وعلى اله ومن تبعه باحسان الى يوم الدين..... اما بعد...
> 
> بعض ااالاكاذيب التي تردودونهااا في هذااا المنتدى او يرددهاا الغرب في كنائسهم  من خطب غوغاء وكلام منسق اعوج لا طائل منه بان الاسلام قد نشر بحد السف وانه لولاا حكم الرده لمااا بقى الاسلاام حتى هذاا اليوم ولانقرض ذلك لان معتنقوه قد ادخلوا فيه كراهيه وليس طواااعيه وتقولون ان محمد يدعو الى الحرب والعنف وانكرااه النااس على ااالقتاال بينماااا المسيحيه لاا تدعو بالقتل وانمااا تنااادي بالسلام وبالحريه والتسامح والاخوه في الله او المسيح وغيرهااا من الاعلام البيضااء التي يشهرهاااا المستشرقيين و المسيحيين او اللادينيين العرب ولكن لو انكم رجعتم الى التاريخ قليلااا لرايتم الحق الناصع لا يدخل فيه من هذاااا شي ....ذلك ان تشريع الجهاااد مختلف كليااا عن اكراااه النااس على الدين الاااسلامي....فالجهاااد فرض لحكم ساميه واهداف شريفه...كماااا ان المسيحيه لم تنكر الدعوه بالسيف الى الدين المسيحي .... وشاورد ذلك بالتفصيل فيماااا يلي وليعني الله عليه  :
> ...







:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:



سلام المسيح.............
اخي لا اخذ ايات من نفسك وتفسرها بمزاجم وهذا التفسير الاية 
•ما معنى قول السيد المسيح: "ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً
"(متى 10: 34)؟؟؟
مع العلم أن رسالته تدعو إلى السلام ؟

صحيح أن رسالة السيد المسيح هي رسالة السلام، والمعلوم أن يسوع جاء ليبشر بالسلام وليس بالسيف وعندما وُلد في مدينة بيت لحم ترنمت الأجناد السماوية قائلة:
"المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام" (لوقا 2: 14).

ونبوة إشعيا عن المسيح تقول:
"لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرئاسه على كتفه،ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً،إلهاً قديراً،أباً أبدياً،رئيس السلام"(إشعياء 9: 6)...


والمسيح نفسه علّم قائلاً:
"طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون"(متى 5: 9).
إذاً كيف يقول المسيح هنا إنه لم يأتي ليلقي سلاماً على الأرض،فهل من تناقض في قوله؟؟


ليس هناك تناقض في أقوال المسيح وإن بدا لنا ذلك أحياناً لعدم فهمنا مضمون بعض الآيات فالمسيح جاء ليلقي السلام ويعلّم السلام الحقيقي بواسطة رسالته وحياته وفدائه،وإن تعالمه كلها تدعو إلى السلام والمحبة والإخاء والتسامح. وهو لم يقصد أن يعلّم الناس بالسيف أو يرغمهم على اتباعه بالقوه وأعتقد أنه من المناسب أن نقرأ الأعداد الثلاثه التي تلي الآيه التي نحن بصددها،لأن ذلك يساعدنا على فهم قصد المسيح بطريقة أفضل فهو يقول في إنجيل متى الإصحاح العاشر:
"لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض،ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً،فإني جئت لأفرّق الإنسان ضد أبيه،والابنه ضد أمها،و الكنه ضد حماتها"..

ثم يقول: "من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر مني لا يستحقني"(متى 10: 34-37)...


بعد قراءة هذه الكلمات ربما يتوهّم البعض أن السيد المسيح داعي المحبه ورئيس السلام،أراد أن ينشر تعاليمه بالسيف ولكن من يطالع الكتاب المقدس بإمعان يلاحظ،أن السيد المسيح لم يستعمل العنف مطلقاً،بل دعا إلى المحبه والإخاء والمسامحه والغفران ونبذ الأحقاد والعنف والقتال كما أن أتباع يسوع والمؤمنين به اتّبعوا أسلوب معلمهم نفسه في كرازتهم كما أن تعاليم الإنجيل المقدس بكاملها تحثّ على المحبه والمسالمه وإن قول المسيح هذا لا يناقض قوله:
"طوبى لصانعي السلام"(متى 5: 9)...


فكلمة سيف الوارد ذكرها في قوله هي كلمه مجازيه ذكرها المسيح في معرض حديثه عن الصعوبات التي تلاقيها رسالة الإنجيل في طريقها إلى قلوب الناس،وليس المقصود هنا بكلمة "سلاماً" السلام السياسي،ولا بكلمة "سيف" السيف الذي يُستعمل في الحرب. 
فإشارة المسيح إلى السلام والسيف تشير بلغه مجازيه إلى المعاناة النفسيه التي يمرّ بها الإنسان المؤمن والصعوبات التي تواجهه في حياة الإيمان.
فالمؤمن الحقيقي هو صراع مستمر مع أجناد الشرّ وسيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله،هو السيف الفعّال للتغلّب على الشرور والأباطيل التي تواجهنا في حياتنا وانتصارنا على الشر هو بواسطة المسيح المخلص الذي يقول للمؤمنين:
"في العالم سيكون لطم ضيق،ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم"(يوحنا 16: 33)....
ويقول أيضاً: "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر"(متى 28: 20)...

والجدير بالذكر أن اليهود قديماً كانوا يعتقدون،أنه عندما يأتي يوم الرب ويجيء المسيا المنتظر أي المسيح،ستحصل انقسامات خطيره في العائلات،ودليلنا على ذلك أقوال المعلمين اليهود المشهوره بأنه "عندما يأتي ابن داود (أي المسيح الذي تنبأ عنه أنبياء العهد القديم) ستقوم الابنه على أمها والكنّه على حماتها ويحتقر الابن أباه ويصير أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته"...


وأن قول المسيح ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً،هو تنويه إلى الحقيقه المرتقبه والامتحان الصعب الذي سيمرّ به كل من يؤمن به،أو كل من يتبعه،من اضطهادات وازدراء من الناس بصوره عامه،ومن أهل بيته بصوره خاصه..


وهنا نجد المسيح المخلص يضع الناس أمام خيار ين:
إما أن يقبلوه ويؤمنوا به ويمتنعوا عن عمل الشر وشهوات الجسد، ويسيروا في حياة القداسة، وإما أن يرفضوه ولا يؤمنون به....



فالمسيح لم يأتي ليفرّق العائلات ويقيم أعضاءها بعضهم على بعض،ولم يأتي ليفرّق الابن عن أبيه ولا ليثير الكنه ضد حماتها ولكن المقصود هو أنه إذا آمن رجل بالمسيح ولم تؤمن زوجته،كان الإنجيل بمثابة سيف يفرّق الزوجه عن رجلها بسبب الاختلاف في العقيده بين المؤمن وغير المؤمن وعندما قال يسوع هذه الكلمات بأنه جاء ليلقي سيفاً،وأن أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته،إنما كان يحاول أن يوضح لهم الصوره التي كانت في أذهانهم،بأنه عندما يأتي يوم الرب ستحدث انقسامات خطيره بين أفراد الأسره الواحد كما ورد آنفاً،وكأن الرب يقول لجماعة اليهود،إن يوم الرب الذي تنتظرونه قد جاء.... 



فتعاليم المسيح تدعو الإنسان لأن يختار بين نظام الحياة القديمه التي كان يحياها في الخطيئه قبل الإيمان والتي تربطه فيها صلات وعلاقات متنوعه مع أهل بيته وأصدقائه وكافة الناس على اختلاف أنواعهم،وبين متطلبات الحياة الجديده التي يستلزمها إيمانه بالإنجيل والسير حسب تعالمه في القداسه والحق والتضحيه،فقد يتطلب الإنجيل من الفرد أن يضحي بكل عزيز لديه في سبيل الرساله المسيحيه،لأن تعاليم المسيح تتطلب الخضوع الكامل له فهو يقول:
"من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني،من لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقي"(متى 10: 37-38)....


فالإيمان بالمسيح والولاء المطلق، يكون بمثابة سيف في حياة الإنسان المؤمن يجعله في صراع مستمر مع أجناد الشر فالمسيح جاء ليشهد للحق ويثبّت دعائم المحبه والسلام فكلامه عن السيف أمر مجازي وهو كناية عن الحرب الروحيه التي لابد من أن تستمر وتشتد في وجه الشيطان وكل أعماله إلى أن يتغلب الخير على الشر وتتغلب إرادة الله على إرادة الشيطان حينئذ يسود السلام ويعمّ الفرح في النفوس والطمأنينه في القلوب وهذا ما قصده المسيح عندما قال:
"لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض،ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً"......



وبالنسبة لحروب اصلا انتم اخر جماعة تتكلمون عن الحروب لان انتم مثل عالي بالحروب
مثال ذالك الي بيصير بالعراق ولبنان 
القتل صاير بفلس والاغتصاب اي بنت تعجبه يروح ياخذه بالقوى من بيت اهلها هسة لو اني مو بالعراق هم جان ما حكيت بس الي يعيش بالعراق ويشوف الحاله الماساوية الي يعيشون بيها المسيحيين المساكين الي يذبحوة بحجة ياخذ حسنة  والي يجي يذبح راس مسيحي ويقول الكلمات المعروفة والي يعمل عمليات تفجيرية بحجة يروح يتغدى ويا الرسول 
وان يحستشهد ايات من قرانكم باحلال قتل المسيحي واليهودي 
وقوله تعالى: ( وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حل لكم ) [المائدة: 5] دليل على حل ذبائح اليهود والنصارى…… إلخ.

قال تعالى: ( قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون* وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله ذلك قولهم بأفواههم يضاهئون قول الذين كفروا من قبل قاتلهم الله أنى يؤفكون) [التوبة:30-31] وقال تعالى: ( لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم وقال المسيح يابني إسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار وما للظالمين من أنصار* لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من إله إلا إله واحد وإن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسَّنَّ الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم) [المائدة:72-74 ] وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " والذي نفس محمد بيده لا يسمع بي أحد من هذه الأمة، ولا يهودي ولا نصراني، ثم يموت ولم يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به إلا كان من أصحاب النار " رواه مسلم،

ما اعتقد انكم غير مدعوين الى قتل المسيحيين اخي العزيز 
†وبركة المسيح ترافقكم†


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

[





> QUOTE=coptic hero;363270]اكتشف الغرب كل صفات الآسلام مما لمسوه من المسلمين الذين لديهم قدرة غريبه على تحويل الآخضر الى يابس ومن العمليات الارهابيه التى يذهب فيها الاف الابرياء الذين ليس لهم ذنب


                                         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الكريم .  دعنا نبحث سويا عن الحقيقه والحق . جاء رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بشريعه الله سبحانه وتعالى . وجاء بتحريم قتل النفس بغير حق . اذا اخى الاسلام يحرم قتل النفس بغير حق . والارهاب كما هو واضح امام اعين البشر  انه يخرب ويدمر ويقتل النفوس بدون حق . اذا اخى الكريم الارهاب ليس اسلامى كما انت تقول . ولو انت مقتنع بدين للأرهاب عليك اذا ان تقتنع وتؤمن بأن عصابه المافيا وهى تنتمى الى الدين المسيحى انهم ديناهم حثهم على الارهاب وعليك ان تؤمن بأن قوم اسرائيل او دوله اسرائيل الذى تنتمى الى الدين اليهودى ان ديناهم ايضا حثهم على الارهاب او كثير من الدول او عليك ان تؤمن بالقائد الالمانى هتلر ان دينه حثه على الارهاب . او الكثير والكثير من البشر المجرمين الذى ينتمون الى ديانات وعقائد مختلفه ان اديانهم وعقائدهم حثتهم على الارهاب ولاكن اخى الكريم احب ان اقول لك قول واحد . 
 الارهاب ليس له دين  
فنحن جميعا نحارب الارهاب والمجرمين ونحن جميعا نتأثر بيه فى حياتنا سواء مسلم او مسيحى او يهودى . لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى لم ولن يأمر بقتل النفوس بغير حق ولم ولن يأمر بالتخريب ولا يأمر بالدمار .انظر اخى الكريم . الى المنظمات السريه الى تتأمر على التخريب وقتل النفوس هنا اخى الكريم نلاقى هؤلاء المجرمون يدمرون تحات ريات العقائد والديانات فلديك المذبحه الذى قام بها بعض المجرمن فى اندونسيا عام 1996 وقامو بقتل الابرياء الاطفال والنساء والمرضى وانظر  ماذا فعلو بأجسادهم وتمثيلهم للأجساد والتقطيع فيها . هنا اخى هؤلاء المجرمون كانو يدعون انهم نصارى او مسيحين ينتمون الى الدين المسيحى . هل من هنا نأخذهم نصارى او مسحين ونقول عليهم هؤلاء مسحين . ولاكن اخى الكريم قولنا فيهم هؤلاء ارهاب ليس لهم دين ولا عقيده وانظر اخى الكريم الى مجرم الحرب السفاح هتلر عندما كان يحرق اى شخص كان ينتمى الى اليهوديه ويأخذهم الى المحرقه وكان يأخذ زيوتهم بعد احتراق اجسادهم لعمل صيانه بماكيناته . هل من هنا نقول على هذا السفاح له دين . ولاكن اخى الكريم قولنا فيه انه ارهابى ليس له دين ولا عقيده ولاكن اخى هؤلاء  شواذ القاعده ز يفعلون الارهاب بل كل الارهاب تحت ريات الديانات . 
اخى الكريم نحن نبحث سويا عن الحقيقه والحق ,هداك الله الى طريق الصواب وطريق الهدايه وهداك الى الخلاص والى اللجوء له انه هو القادر العليم المحيي المميت الحى القيوم ,
 سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 


هههههههههههههه  هل قرأت ترجمه من قبل ايها اليعفورى انها ترجمه ليقرأ الشخص القرأن بنفس الفاظه العربيه بمعنى انه يترجم جمله (بسم اللات الرحمن الرحيم )هكذا (bism ellat elrahman elrahim) لست ادرى كيف تعبدون اله غير قادر على التعامل مع كل اللغات والآلسنه اوليس هذا ظلم من الهكم وقله حكمه منه ان يخلق كتاب الخلاص من الجحيم مكتوبا باللغه العربيه والناس الاف الآلسنه  وعندما يترجم الآنجيل الى كل اللغات تقولون انه حرف ربنا يرحمكم ويرفع الغشاوة عن عيونكم[/QUOTE]. اخى الكريم عليك البحث جيدا فى الغات والترجمات . نحن نقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . وليس بسم  اللات كما قلت . وعليك النظر جيدا حولك فى بلاد الغرب والبلاد الذى لاتتحدث العربيه . تجد فيها اسلام مثلا امريكا واسبانيا والبرازيل ووالعديد من الدول كيف تعلمو القران اذا وكيف فهمو اللغويات والمعانى اذا وهم لا يعرفون العربيه اخى الكريم سبحان الله القادر العليم . علم الانسان ما لم يعلم . ولك اخى هذا الرابط لكى تعرف ان القرأن ترجم الى لغات كثيره قرأت ومعانى . 


http://www.quranhome.com
سبحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان الله الخبير العليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
http://www.quranhome.com/qview2.asp?page=1
سبحان الله القــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادر على قل شــــــــــــــىء

لاكن اخى الكريم نحن نعبد الله خالق كل البشر مهما كانت لغتهم . نحن نعبد رب السموات والارض .


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

[





> QUOTE=coptic hero;363270]اكتشف الغرب كل صفات الآسلام مما لمسوه من المسلمين الذين لديهم قدرة غريبه على تحويل الآخضر الى يابس ومن العمليات الارهابيه التى يذهب فيها الاف الابرياء الذين ليس لهم ذنب


                                         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الكريم .  دعنا نبحث سويا عن الحقيقه والحق . جاء رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بشريعه الله سبحانه وتعالى . وجاء بتحريم قتل النفس بغير حق . اذا اخى الاسلام يحرم قتل النفس بغير حق . والارهاب كما هو واضح امام اعين البشر  انه يخرب ويدمر ويقتل النفوس بدون حق . اذا اخى الكريم الارهاب ليس اسلامى كما انت تقول . ولو انت مقتنع بدين للأرهاب عليك اذا ان تقتنع وتؤمن بأن عصابه المافيا وهى تنتمى الى الدين المسيحى انهم ديناهم حثهم على الارهاب وعليك ان تؤمن بأن قوم اسرائيل او دوله اسرائيل الذى تنتمى الى الدين اليهودى ان ديناهم ايضا حثهم على الارهاب او كثير من الدول او عليك ان تؤمن بالقائد الالمانى هتلر ان دينه حثه على الارهاب . او الكثير والكثير من البشر المجرمين الذى ينتمون الى ديانات وعقائد مختلفه ان اديانهم وعقائدهم حثتهم على الارهاب ولاكن اخى الكريم احب ان اقول لك قول واحد . 
 الارهاب ليس له دين  
فنحن جميعا نحارب الارهاب والمجرمين ونحن جميعا نتأثر بيه فى حياتنا سواء مسلم او مسيحى او يهودى . لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى لم ولن يأمر بقتل النفوس بغير حق ولم ولن يأمر بالتخريب ولا يأمر بالدمار .انظر اخى الكريم . الى المنظمات السريه الى تتأمر على التخريب وقتل النفوس هنا اخى الكريم نلاقى هؤلاء المجرمون يدمرون تحات ريات العقائد والديانات فلديك المذبحه الذى قام بها بعض المجرمن فى اندونسيا عام 1996 وقامو بقتل الابرياء الاطفال والنساء والمرضى وانظر  ماذا فعلو بأجسادهم وتمثيلهم للأجساد والتقطيع فيها . هنا اخى هؤلاء المجرمون كانو يدعون انهم نصارى او مسيحين ينتمون الى الدين المسيحى . هل من هنا نأخذهم نصارى او مسحين ونقول عليهم هؤلاء مسحين . ولاكن اخى الكريم قولنا فيهم هؤلاء ارهاب ليس لهم دين ولا عقيده وانظر اخى الكريم الى مجرم الحرب السفاح هتلر عندما كان يحرق اى شخص كان ينتمى الى اليهوديه ويأخذهم الى المحرقه وكان يأخذ زيوتهم بعد احتراق اجسادهم لعمل صيانه بماكيناته . هل من هنا نقول على هذا السفاح له دين . ولاكن اخى الكريم قولنا فيه انه ارهابى ليس له دين ولا عقيده ولاكن اخى هؤلاء  شواذ القاعده ز يفعلون الارهاب بل كل الارهاب تحت ريات الديانات . 
اخى الكريم نحن نبحث سويا عن الحقيقه والحق ,هداك الله الى طريق الصواب وطريق الهدايه وهداك الى الخلاص والى اللجوء له انه هو القادر العليم المحيي المميت الحى القيوم ,
 سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 


هههههههههههههه  هل قرأت ترجمه من قبل ايها اليعفورى انها ترجمه ليقرأ الشخص القرأن بنفس الفاظه العربيه بمعنى انه يترجم جمله (بسم اللات الرحمن الرحيم )هكذا (bism ellat elrahman elrahim) لست ادرى كيف تعبدون اله غير قادر على التعامل مع كل اللغات والآلسنه اوليس هذا ظلم من الهكم وقله حكمه منه ان يخلق كتاب الخلاص من الجحيم مكتوبا باللغه العربيه والناس الاف الآلسنه  وعندما يترجم الآنجيل الى كل اللغات تقولون انه حرف ربنا يرحمكم ويرفع الغشاوة عن عيونكم[/QUOTE]. اخى الكريم عليك البحث جيدا فى الغات والترجمات . نحن نقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . وليس بسم  اللات كما قلت . وعليك النظر جيدا حولك فى بلاد الغرب والبلاد الذى لاتتحدث العربيه . تجد فيها اسلام مثلا امريكا واسبانيا والبرازيل ووالعديد من الدول كيف تعلمو القران اذا وكيف فهمو اللغويات والمعانى اذا وهم لا يعرفون العربيه اخى الكريم سبحان الله القادر العليم . علم الانسان ما لم يعلم . ولك اخى هذا الرابط لكى تعرف ان القرأن ترجم الى لغات كثيره قرأت ومعانى . 


http://www.quranhome.com
سبحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان الله الخبير العليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
http://www.quranhome.com/qview2.asp?page=1
سبحان الله القــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادر على قل شــــــــــــــىء

لاكن اخى الكريم نحن نعبد الله خالق كل البشر مهما كانت لغتهم . نحن نعبد رب السموات والارض .


----------



## mase7ya (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

لولا حد الردة ولولا القتل ولولا سفك الدماء كان الاسلام  بيصير فى خبر كان


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



jesus=love قال:


> *المسلم يرتد و يعيش محافظ تحت ظلال الاسلام؟:smil14:
> بذمتك مش مكسوف من نفسك
> ده المسلم بيتبهدل و يتقطع الف قطعة اذا اكتشفوا انه ارتد عن الدين
> ال بيعيش محافظ تحت ظلال الاسلام ال
> ...



                               بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخى الكريم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
 انظر اخى الكريم الى معنى الاررداد وما المفهوم منه .
 مثال اخى الكريم انا مثلا لو عاوز ارتدد او ترك ديانتى خطواتى ايه.  
 انظر اخى ماذا سأفعله . هرتدد مثلا عن الدين واذهب الى دوله تنتمى الى الدين الى انا عاوز ادخل فيه . مثلا لو مش معايا فلوس عشان اسافر هجى لأى شخص موجود فى الدوله واحكيله حالى واعرضله المشكله اكيد يعنى من الواضح انه هيقف جنبى لأنه عاوزنى اكون نفس ديانت وده شىء يبسطه اذا يعرض الامر على اولى المر منكم او المسؤلين . اكيد يعنى هيرحبو . يبقى اخى هنا اسألك . كيف قام عليا القانون وكيف طبق عليا وانا زى ماشرحت ارتديت خلاص وذهبت الى دوله او بلده يتواجد بها الدين ال انا عاوز ادخله .؟ 
 لا اله الا الله . سيدنا محمد رسول الله . 
 ولاكن اخى الكريم  قانون الرده من اهدافه . الحمايه من الفتنه. الا وهى 
 اخى الكريم  لو تأمرو   اشخاص على فعل شىء ما .  دون عقاب اكيد اخى الكريم هيفضل هذا التامر ويزيد عن الحد ويسبب المشاكل . مثال . لو لم تعاقب الدو له على الجاسوس او المتامر على الدوله لعمل تخريبات بها . لتمدى هذا المتأمر فى ـمراته وتخريبه لدوله ونقل اسرارها . 
 اذا هنا وضع قنون الرده لوضع  حد لهؤلاء المتأمرين والجواسيس , مثال  . لو تأمرت احزاب او منظمات على دخول دين ما لم احدد ماهو الدين ودخلو بكميات كبيره لهذا الدين  واخذو فى هذا الدين مناصب واخذو فيه اولويه وهم اصلهم متامرين على هذا الدين . ثم خرجو منه ووضعو قاونين او قتاوى غير مطابقه لهذا الدين . ثم تركو هذا الدين انظر الى من بداخل الدين الضعفاء الذين تربوعلى انهم فى هذا الدين يعنى كبرو واتربو داخل هذا الدين ولم يعرفو قوانين ولا احكام به كما يوجد فى جميع الاديان  . اذا هؤلاء الضعفغاء سوف يتشتت  فكرهم  وعقدتهم لأنهم لا يعرفون الكثير فى دينهم . اذا لو تركنا هؤلاء المتأمرين دون عقاب لحدث هذه الفتنه . وبعدين عما تيجى تفهم الضعفاء اصول الدين . يكون اتشتت فكرهم . ولاكن اخى لكل فعل رد فعل . وضع هذا القانون لكى  يقرأ الشخص الذى يريد ان يدخل الدين كل شىء عن الدين لكى يفهم اصوله ومخارجه ومداخله و له مايريد الدخول ام البقاء على حاله . . وانتظر اخى الكريم اللجئين  من الدول الغربيه لأنهم تركو دينهم ودخلو الاسلام لماذا  لم يتم  توثيق اوراقهم وبيانتهم فى الدوله ذاته . ويتركون البلده او الدوله الذى تنتمى الى الدين المسيحى . ويأتون الى دوله اسلاميه لكى يوثق اوراقهم فيها . والعكس صحيح ,  للشخص الذى يريد ان يترك الاسلام ويدخل فى النصرانيه انتم ترحبون بتوثيق اوراقه فى الدوله المسيحيه . اذا اخى الكريم المرتد او تارك الدين  يتركه لنفسه مش للمحيط به . هو اقتنع بشىء اذا عليه فعله .والوساءل كثيره جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا كما وضحت لك .

    سبحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان الله وبحمده 
    سبحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان الله العظيـــم 

لا الله الا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شىء قدير 
رب السموات والارض وخالق الكون  والمخلقات اجمعين 
وشهد ان رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء لنا بالبينه من ربه وارشدنا الى طريق الله ومعرفه حق المعرفه .


----------



## تلميذة محمد (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

قدر الله وما شاء فعل 


والاسلام ولله الحمد بعده عالي الرايه والدين 

ومهما قلت سيبقى 


وعلى فكرة .......دينما عظيم واحدى الاخوات اللاتي اعرفهن شخصيا ( من الذين كاناو صليبيات )

تقول لم اجد بحيات ردودا على تساؤلاتي 


لم اصدق يوما ما يقولونه في الكنيسه ...كنت اسالهم ولا يردوا على اجاباتي 

وعشت كالتي تبحث عن حقيقه 

حتى وجدت من يهديني الى طريقي طريق الحق الذي انا اعيشه الان طريق فعلا احس انه لا شبهة فيه 

هذا كلام احدى اخواتكن سابقا واخواتنا الان ولله الحمد الذي دلها طريق الحق قبل فوات الاوان 

قبا ان تكوى بنار الكفر والاجحاد بالله 

عرفت وثمنت تقدير المسلمين لكل الانبياء 

قدرت وثمنت حب المسلمين لبعضهم وانهم يفتدوا حياتهم لبعضهم 

عرفت كيف يحافظ على المراة ويجعلها كالدرة 

وتقول الحمد لله الذي هداني لهذا وما كنت لاهتدي لولا ان هداني الله 


فهذه دعوة لكل من في المنتدى حتى لا احاسب امام الله 

دعوة ان تروا الاسلام بعين الحقيقه لا بعين الكره الذي رايته فيكم 

ادرسوا فعلا عن الاسلام ام تخشون ترك دينكم كبرا 

انظروا اننا لم نسب ولن نسب نبيكم لاننا نؤمن به ونحبه 

ولكن كم من ردودكم تكرهون وتسبونه وهذه شيمة الكفار الذين تاخذه العزة بالاثم 

ام عن ادلة الانجيل 

فانظروا قريبا ساتيكم بها 

لاني قرات كتبكم 

ولم اقل سوى قطع الله يد من حرفها وبدلها حسب رغبته


----------



## asula (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



تلميذة محمد قال:


> قدر الله وما شاء فعل
> 
> 
> والاسلام ولله الحمد بعده عالي الرايه والدين
> ...




بكشرك اختي على الدعوة بس اريد اسالك سؤال؟؟
هل الاسلام 
عامل المراة كالدرة ؟؟
طيب مو الرجل عندكم ما يكتفي بمراة واحدة بل حلل له اربعة؟؟
هل هذا الشي الي يفرحك يوم الي يجي جوزك ويقلك انا جبت لكي ظرة 
ولا تكذبي علي وتقولي ان الشرع حلل وانا اقبل 
لان انا بنت مثلك 
يعني صعب ثنين يحبو نفس الشخص
ولا نسيت اقولك ان البنت السعودية ما تحمل بطاقة شخصية 
يعني معتبريها لا شي من المجتمع ومش عامليلها حساب
وحاطيلها محرم يعني شو ؟؟
صح لان دينكم قال المراة ناقصة عقل ودين 
هذا الانصاف اختي؟؟ 
وعلى فكرة مش كل مسيحي مختار ان يكون مسيحي
يوجد مسيحيين بس بالاسم 
وهم اصلا لا يدعون مسيحيين 
على فكرة انتي تتباهي بهذه البنت 
انا كمان اعرف شب معي بالجامعة عارفة شو اسمو ؟؟
اسمو عمر
وقال انا بكره ديني الي هو الاسلام وسمى نفسو فادي
واحنا كلنا انادي فادي
وهو مؤمن بالديانة المسيحية وعرف الطريق الحقيقي ان الرب يسوع هو الطريق والحياة 
برغم هو ايريد يقول لاهلو انا مسيحي 
بس احنا منعناه
عارفة ليش؟؟
لان حينقتل 
عارفة شو يعني حينقتل 
وشي ثاني نحن لا نخاف من الشخص الي يقدر ان يقتل الجسد بل نخاف ان يقتل الجسد والروحكما قال الرب يسوع((لا تخافو من الذي يقتل الجسد بل خافو من الذي يقتل الجسد والروح معا ))
مع العلم البنت الي حكيتي عنها لا يوجد احد قال الها شي 
عارفة ليش ؟؟
لان هي نالت الموت الابدي والفضل الكم
والرب ينور طريقك حبي


----------



## تلميذة محمد (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



> هل الاسلام
> عامل المراة كالدرة ؟؟



نعم هي درة مكنونه لا يمسها الا من قدرها والا لما التجلت الكثيرات من بعد ما كانت كافرة ماجنة الى الاسلام 

وصدقيني الكثيرات اعرفهن منقبات كانوا فيما سبق غير مسلمات وعندما اسلمن لبسن النقاب وهن يفتخرن 



> طيب مو الرجل عندكم ما يكتفي بمراة واحدة بل حلل له اربعة؟؟



صراحة مو افضل من انه يخون مثل ما يعمل الكثيرون من دون ان تدري المراة يذهب مع واحده وعشره بعد وهن مساكين لا يدرين 

وبالعكس افضل من ان تبقى عنوسه انا احب ان لا تبقى اخت لي مسلمه عانس فلما لا تتزوج من زوجي 

ولهذا ديننا دين عاقل نحن افضل ما نذهب لحرام ناتي للحلال 
من الافضل ان يخدعك زوجك ويلف بذيله على غيرك 

وله يصارحك بانه فعلا رجل ويحتاج الى اكثر من مراة ويمكن زواجه ليحرص على اخت لي ارملة كانت او يتيمه فلما لا ...لا والله انا سباقه الى ان اطلب من زوجي ان يتزوج اختي المسلمه التي تحتاج من يعيلها 



> هل هذا الشي الي يفرحك يوم الي يجي جوزك ويقلك انا جبت لكي ظرة
> ولا تكذبي علي وتقولي ان الشرع حلل وانا اقبل
> لان انا بنت مثلك



لا والله لن اكذب عليك ....واذا حلفت بربي لن اكذب انا اذا طلب مني زوجي التزوج اقول له تفضل الشرع حلل لك ذلك ( اذا رب العزة احل له ذلك فلما اتحدى ربي بالعكس اوافق حتى يرضى عني ربي ) وهذا ما تختلف كل واحده بنا عن الاخرى 

انا رباني اسلامي على ان ارضي ربي يا اسوله لاني اعيش في هذه الدنيا فترة محدده لما لا استغلها بطاعة ربي وحتى لو غرت كم ساعيش في الغريه ستين سنه ولا اكثر ....لكن رضا ربي يملا قلبي هذا المهم 

نحن نعيش ونرتاح اذا علمنا برضاه



> يعني صعب ثنين يحبو نفس الشخص



صدقيني ليس صعب اذا لغينا الكره والحقد البشري الدفين وجعلنا ارادة الله فوقنا تهون وتسهل 




> ولا نسيت اقولك ان البنت السعودية ما تحمل بطاقة شخصية
> يعني معتبريها لا شي من المجتمع ومش عامليلها حساب
> وحاطيلها محرم يعني شو ؟؟



جاتي بدليل واضح وانتم فهمتوه غير شكل ,,اما عن البطاقه الشخصيه لدي اخت من السعوديه وهي ليست فقط مدرسه بل صاحبة لمؤسسه وكيف تكون صاحبة مؤسسه وليس لديها بطاقه وتسافر هل معقول حتى جواز ليس لديها 

من اعطاك هذا الكلم مخطيء

اما عن انها لا تمشي الا بمحرم انا الان لا امشي الا  بمحرم يا اختي لما امشي احس اني ملكة يحرسوني انا ملكة نعم لا اعمل ياتوا لي بالمال الى البيت وانا اتصرف فيه مسكين زوجي يعمل ويكدح ولي المال استمتع به ..ولا اخرج لوحدي حتى لا ياتي سفيه يرمي لي بكلمة لا ارضاها وهل هذه مكانه اكرهها بل بالعكس احس بنفسي امراة وملكة بيتي وزوجي الغالي الذي يتعب من اجلي جزاه الله خيرا عني 



> صح لان دينكم قال المراة ناقصة عقل ودين
> هذا الانصاف اختي؟؟



يا اسوله ناقصه عقل لاكتمال الحياة في الدنيا فالرجل يكتمل بقوته 

والمراة بعاطفتها ...افهموها على ان المراة دائما بالمواقف االصعبه تحكم عاطفتها وهذا يحدث لي اي موقف اذرف الدموع بسرعه لكن زوجي يحكم عقله اكثر من عاطفتها فيه تنقص من عقلها لعاطفتها قد تفوت الكثير بسبب عاطفتها لذلك كان مكملها الرجل الذي تستعين به من اجل تكملة ما ينقصها اما نقص عقل بمعنى مختله لا صدقيني ما قيل لهذا السبب بالعكس الرجل لا يقدر بدون ما يستشير المراة 




> وعلى فكرة مش كل مسيحي مختار ان يكون مسيحي
> يوجد مسيحيين بس بالاسم
> وهم اصلا لا يدعون مسيحيين



نعم اصدقك بهذا لاننا نحن لدينا نفس الشيء يدعون الاسلام والاسلام منهم رباء 

ولكن هذه التي اعرفها وغيرها صدقيني ليست واحده فقط ولكن هذه مقربه الى قلبي واتباهى بها لاني من الولادة مسلمه وهي تعلمت الاسلام حديثا وتسبقني بعمل ديني وتعلمني ايضا من حقي اتباهى وافتخر بها فهي مثل اعلى لي 



> انا كمان اعرف شب معي بالجامعة عارفة شو اسمو ؟؟
> اسمو عمر
> وقال انا بكره ديني الي هو الاسلام وسمى نفسو فادي
> واحنا كلنا انادي فادي
> ...



والله لو عرف هذا معنى الاسلام حقا لما تركه لكن سنجد الكثيرين منه والله ابعده عن هذا الدين هذا اختيار رب العزة ان يحرمه من دين الاسلام لكن اسال الله ان يهديه 



> وشي ثاني نحن لا نخاف من الشخص الي يقدر ان يقتل الجسد بل نخاف ان يقتل الجسد والروحكما قال الرب يسوع((لا تخافو من الذي يقتل الجسد بل خافو من الذي يقتل الجسد والروح معا ))





> مع العلم البنت الي حكيتي عنها لا يوجد احد قال الها شي
> عارفة ليش ؟؟
> لان هي نالت الموت الابدي والفضل الكم
> والرب ينور طريقك حبي




هي وغيرها الكثيرات اللاتي وجدنا الراحه بالاسلام وهي تعيش في ظل عائلتها ووجهها نور يهدي الظالين


----------



## asula (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

اختي العزيزة انا كثير عجبني كلامك بس حقولك شي 
انتي كثير حكيتي بالمثاليات
بس الحقيقة غير هذا 
نحن الرجل المسيحي لا يتزوج غير واحدة فقط وادعوكي الى دخول موضوعي الذي نشرته قبل ايام 
والرجل المسيحي يكتفي بامراة واحدة فقط
حتقولي ليش والغريزة
الرجل بطبعه لا يمكن ان يتحمل اكثر من مراة 
لان هو حيكفي احتياجاته وينسى احتياج امراته 
ولا اقدر ان اصدق ان رجل ينصف بين امراتين 
لان لازم يفضل واحدة عن الاخرى 
مثل ما قال الرب يسوع ((لا يقدر الانسان ان يخدم شخصين فاما ان يحب الاول و يبغض الاخر ))
فلا يقدر الانسان ان يخدم امراتين بنفس الطريقة مستحيل 
يعني مثلا واحد كان متزوج وعندو اولاد منها
وبعدين راح تزوج بنت ثانية بعمر بناتو 
هل تتوقعين حيترك الصغيرة  علشان الكبيرة ؟؟
مستحيل
وبالنسبة للرجل المسيحي فانه بمجرد زواجه يمنع ان يفكر بامرة ثانية وحتى قبل الزواج
كما قال الرب يسوع((من نظر لامراة واشتهاها في نفسه فقد زنى بها في نفسه ))
يعني بمجرد نظرة شهوة يعني زنى 
 وبالنسبة اللمراة السعودية انتي فسرتيها بطريقة ترضي نفسك
لكن ما ترضي الكل
يعني كثير مقابلات بالتلفزيون يحتجون على وضع البنت السعودية 
يعني انا حفسرلك ياها باسلوب ثاني 
ليش المراة يعتبروها نصف عقل؟؟
وليش المراة السعودية لازم تتحجب وحتى شكلها تخوف 
وانا بصراحة افز من شفت كم حالة معي بالجامة الي هم منقبات 
طيب كيف اتاكد انها الي تحكي معي بنت؟؟
ليش الله حيخلق البنت بهذا الاسلوب؟
ليش الرجل عقل كامل والمراة نص عقل؟؟
ليش تعتقدون ان المراة عورة؟؟
المراة لم تكن عورة 
هي حالها بالظبط مثل الرجل
بس تعرفي ليش حرمو عليها كل شي
لان الرجل المسلم نظرتو كثير مش نظيفة للمراة 
تفكيرو دائما بالجنس (يعني شاف مراة راسا تذكر الجنس)
يعني حتى لو منقبة ينزل يتحارش فيها
مع العلم ما شايفين رجل مسيحي يتحارش بنت
تعرفي ليش نظرتو مش نظيفة 
لان الشرع محلل لهم اربعة يعني بص واشتهي واتمنى وتفضل خذ
هذا الانصاف برايك؟؟

طيب المراة مسكت كثير من الاوضائف الهامة بالمجتمع
هل تتوقعين ان المراة كانت حتوصل هالموصل لو ما العقل الكبير الي تمتلكو
بالنسبة لمحرم؟؟
كيف تقولين كملكة 
وهي غير موثوق بها بان تخرج وحدها وخايفين ان البنت تمشي على حل شعرها وعاملين المراة عبارة عن شي اسمو روبوت تعالي هنا وروحي هناك هذا الانصاف برايك؟؟ 
اما عن جواز السفر اي امراة سعودية تسافر من دون محرمها؟؟
طبعا لا يوجد ولا امراة 
وبالنسب للشركات الي حكيتي عنها 
صح المراة تعمل الشركات وتشتغل وتسجلها بسم زوجها ومن يطلقا ياخذ كل تعبها ويقللها هذا حقي
واختي كل امراة بطبعها تحب ان تمتلك الشاب الها وحدها 
يعني مستحيل حتستقبل ان يتزوج غيرها
لان المراة غيراة الى حد الجنون 
وليش الرجل سمحولو ان يتزوج اربعة والمراة لا؟؟
طيب حتى بالطلاق 
الرجل يطلق مرتو اذا رحمها 
ويمكن يخليها لا مطلقة ولا متزوجة
هي ما بدها يا خلص هذا عقابك 
هو يروح يتزوج ويلعب ويخربط وهي مسكينة لازم تتحمل
وحتى على الاطفال هي تربي وتكبر 
ومن صارو شباب جا يطالب بيهم 
وياخذهم منها هذا الانصاف

على فكرة الخيانة غير موجودة عندنا 
لان الرجل يحب يعيش حياتو حلوة
بدون منغصات
ونحن لا نهتم للجنس علشان هيك الرجل المسيحي يكتفي بامراة واحدة


----------



## asula (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

اختي العزيزة انا كثير عجبني كلامك بس حقولك شي 
انتي كثير حكيتي بالمثاليات
بس الحقيقة غير هذا 
نحن الرجل المسيحي لا يتزوج غير واحدة فقط وادعوكي الى دخول موضوعي الذي نشرته قبل ايام 
والرجل المسيحي يكتفي بامراة واحدة فقط
حتقولي ليش والغريزة
الرجل بطبعه لا يمكن ان يتحمل اكثر من مراة 
لان هو حيكفي احتياجاته وينسى احتياج امراته 
ولا اقدر ان اصدق ان رجل ينصف بين امراتين 
لان لازم يفضل واحدة عن الاخرى 
مثل ما قال الرب يسوع ((لا يقدر الانسان ان يخدم شخصين فاما ان يحب الاول و يبغض الاخر ))
فلا يقدر الانسان ان يخدم امراتين بنفس الطريقة مستحيل 
يعني مثلا واحد كان متزوج وعندو اولاد منها
وبعدين راح تزوج بنت ثانية بعمر بناتو 
هل تتوقعين حيترك الصغيرة  علشان الكبيرة ؟؟
مستحيل
وبالنسبة للرجل المسيحي فانه بمجرد زواجه يمنع ان يفكر بامرة ثانية وحتى قبل الزواج
كما قال الرب يسوع((من نظر لامراة واشتهاها في نفسه فقد زنى بها في نفسه ))
يعني بمجرد نظرة شهوة يعني زنى 
 وبالنسبة اللمراة السعودية انتي فسرتيها بطريقة ترضي نفسك
لكن ما ترضي الكل
يعني كثير مقابلات بالتلفزيون يحتجون على وضع البنت السعودية 
يعني انا حفسرلك ياها باسلوب ثاني 
ليش المراة يعتبروها نصف عقل؟؟
وليش المراة السعودية لازم تتحجب وحتى شكلها تخوف 
وانا بصراحة افز من شفت كم حالة معي بالجامة الي هم منقبات 
طيب كيف اتاكد انها الي تحكي معي بنت؟؟
ليش الله حيخلق البنت بهذا الاسلوب؟
ليش الرجل عقل كامل والمراة نص عقل؟؟
ليش تعتقدون ان المراة عورة؟؟
المراة لم تكن عورة 
هي حالها بالظبط مثل الرجل
بس تعرفي ليش حرمو عليها كل شي
لان الرجل المسلم نظرتو كثير مش نظيفة للمراة 
تفكيرو دائما بالجنس (يعني شاف مراة راسا تذكر الجنس)
يعني حتى لو منقبة ينزل يتحارش فيها
مع العلم ما شايفين رجل مسيحي يتحارش بنت
تعرفي ليش نظرتو مش نظيفة 
لان الشرع محلل لهم اربعة يعني بص واشتهي واتمنى وتفضل خذ
هذا الانصاف برايك؟؟

طيب المراة مسكت كثير من الاوضائف الهامة بالمجتمع
هل تتوقعين ان المراة كانت حتوصل هالموصل لو ما العقل الكبير الي تمتلكو
بالنسبة لمحرم؟؟
كيف تقولين كملكة 
وهي غير موثوق بها بان تخرج وحدها وخايفين ان البنت تمشي على حل شعرها وعاملين المراة عبارة عن شي اسمو روبوت تعالي هنا وروحي هناك هذا الانصاف برايك؟؟ 
اما عن جواز السفر اي امراة سعودية تسافر من دون محرمها؟؟
طبعا لا يوجد ولا امراة 
وبالنسب للشركات الي حكيتي عنها 
صح المراة تعمل الشركات وتشتغل وتسجلها بسم زوجها ومن يطلقا ياخذ كل تعبها ويقللها هذا حقي
واختي كل امراة بطبعها تحب ان تمتلك الشاب الها وحدها 
يعني مستحيل حتستقبل ان يتزوج غيرها
لان المراة غيراة الى حد الجنون 
وليش الرجل سمحولو ان يتزوج اربعة والمراة لا؟؟
طيب حتى بالطلاق 
الرجل يطلق مرتو اذا رحمها 
ويمكن يخليها لا مطلقة ولا متزوجة
هي ما بدها يا خلص هذا عقابك 
هو يروح يتزوج ويلعب ويخربط وهي مسكينة لازم تتحمل
وحتى على الاطفال هي تربي وتكبر 
ومن صارو شباب جا يطالب بيهم 
وياخذهم منها هذا الانصاف

على فكرة الخيانة غير موجودة عندنا 
لان الرجل يحب يعيش حياتو حلوة
بدون منغصات
ونحن لا نهتم للجنس علشان هيك الرجل المسيحي يكتفي بامراة واحدة 

وشكرا الكي


----------



## تلميذة محمد (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



> انا كثير عجبني كلامك بس حقولك شي
> انتي كثير حكيتي بالمثاليات




صدقيني الشعور متبادل 



> نحن الرجل المسيحي لا يتزوج غير واحدة فقط وادعوكي الى دخول موضوعي الذي نشرته قبل ايام
> والرجل المسيحي يكتفي بامراة واحدة فقط



لكن هل تصدقي فعلا انه وفي زوجي كان يدرس مع احد المسيحين وكان زوجي يمدح باخلاقه لكن يذم هذه العادة الكريه لانها تزوج من امراة وبعدها اكتشف انها لا توافق تفكيره لماذا لا يكون من حقه ان يتزوج امراة اخرى 

اعتقد انه يجب الانسان ان يفكر 

صدقيني على ما ارى نسبة النساء في العالم مع نسبة الرجال ( لنكن واقعيين ) حكم ديننا على زواج الرجل باكثر من مراة هذا شيء كانه في موازين لكل العالم في الكرة الارضيه ...لما تبقى امراة بلا زواج في حين ديننا احل ذلك وهذه صدقيني ليست بيدي ولا بيدك هي افتراضات ربانيه والله اعلم بما خلق فانا بالعكس علي ان افكر فعلا اناه اراده ربانيه مبنيه على علم الله بمجريات الاحداث الان وكم ارى من نساء عوانس وارامل ومن لم تجد من يعينها لو اتفقت انا وامراة اخرى وتزوجها زوجي بالعكس هذه مصلحه للمجتمع لا مفسده ... وكم عرفت من نساء متزوجات زوج واحد منهن من هي التي اختارت لزوجها الزوجه اما انها لا تنجب ولا تريد زوجها ان يطلقها فلما لا يتزوج عليها هو يحصل على الذريه وهي تعيش في ظل زوجها يحميها 


> حتقولي ليش والغريزة
> الرجل بطبعه لا يمكن ان يتحمل اكثر من مراة
> لان هو حيكفي احتياجاته وينسى احتياج امراته
> ولا اقدر ان اصدق ان رجل ينصف بين امراتين
> لان لازم يفضل واحدة عن الاخرى



صدقيني يا اسوله فيه لكن ليس لكل الرجل حتى رب العزة قال " فان خفتم الا تقسطوا فواحدة " 

ذلك للرجل الذي يحس انه لا يعدل لكن في رجال تعدل اذا خاف الله فسيعدل حتما لكن لمن لا يخاف الله اكيد لن يعدل ..اما تفضيل واحده عن الاخرى فهذا القلب وما يحكم فانت اذا لديك ابناء يمكن ان يقع بقلبك حب واحد حبا غير الثاني لكن في قلبك والاولى ان لا تبينيه ولكن خارج القلب تشتري للكل نفس الشيء لا تفرقي بين ابناءك في ذلك 



> مثل ما قال الرب يسوع ((لا يقدر الانسان ان يخدم شخصين فاما ان يحب الاول و يبغض الاخر ))
> فلا يقدر الانسان ان يخدم امراتين بنفس الطريقة مستحيل
> يعني مثلا واحد كان متزوج وعندو اولاد منها
> وبعدين راح تزوج بنت ثانية بعمر بناتو
> هل تتوقعين حيترك الصغيرة علشان الكبيرة ؟؟



مثل ما قلت يقدر الانسان ان يفعل ذلك ما المانع نحن نقدر ان نؤسس عائلة كاملة فانا لدي اربعة ابناء اقدر اخدمهم جميعا لكل افهم رغباته والرجل يستوعب ذلك ولكن اذا تفهم كل فرد عمله 
مو هذه المشكلة ,,,الغيره صح الغيره فطرة بشريه موجوده لا اقول انها ليست فيني فيني لكني حتى لو وجدت الغيره علي ان احكم فيها شرعي لذلك ليس اي امراة للاسف تقبل لكن يجب ان يكون احدنا يفهم ديننا جيدا ليحس بعدها انه فعلا يسيطر على نفسه من غيره وغيرها 



> وبالنسبة للرجل المسيحي فانه بمجرد زواجه يمنع ان يفكر بامرة ثانية وحتى قبل الزواج
> كما قال الرب يسوع((من نظر لامراة واشتهاها في نفسه فقد زنى بها في نفسه ))



هل ستضمنين ان لن ينظر 

بل بالعكس كم اسمع من امراض العيون والزنى ليس بالنظر فقط بل العمل 

كلامك جميل اذا فعلا يعمل به انا اقول هذه في ديننا سبحان وتعالى قال " قل للمؤمنين ان يغضوا من ابصارهم " 



> وبالنسبة اللمراة السعودية انتي فسرتيها بطريقة ترضي نفسك
> لكن ما ترضي الكل
> يعني كثير مقابلات بالتلفزيون يحتجون على وضع البنت السعودية
> يعني انا حفسرلك ياها باسلوب ثاني
> ...



بالنسبة للمراة السعوديه هي نفسها على كل مراة مسلمه ولم افسر من عندي انا لدي كثير من الصديقات من هناك ايضا هن يفتخرن ...وليش اذا المراة متعريه وهي اللي مفروض تكون بها الغرابه لا تحاسب مع ان المراة التي تستر نفسها لتمنع اي عين تراها وتنظر اليها نظرة فساد فهذا عمل يبعد كل مفسد من البدايه 

تخيلي حلوى مغطاة هل ياتي لها الذباب 

وله حلوى مكشوفه ستجدي ملئى بالذباب ووسخه 

فايهما افضل المكشوف ام المغطى هذه نظرة ديننا لا نريد المراة ان تلطخ يجب ان تسلم لزوجها نقيه كنقاء الماء الصافي وهو ايضا فعندنا ان لا نزوج المراة الا للذي نعرف عنه بخلقه ودينه 


واما كيف تتاكدي انها بنت لانها ماراح تتكلم مع رجل اساسا 




> ليش الله حيخلق البنت بهذا الاسلوب؟
> ليش الرجل عقل كامل والمراة نص عقل؟؟



انا اقول وقلت لك من الاول لتكامل الرجل مع المراة يجب ان تكون المراة لها اشياء ويكملها الرجل باشياء وهذا به تتكامل الحياة 

مثلا معقوله تتوقعي الرجل يقوم في الليل يرضع الطفل وله حتى يحس بابنه مثل ما تحس فيها الام 

والله ابنائي اعرف نظرتهم ماذا يريود قبل ان يتكلموا واعرف متى اخطؤا قبل ان يخبروني 

اما ابوهم الظاهر له وانا اوضح ماهم بحاجه االيه ...يعني عاطفتي تغطي علي لاني خلقت لمكان معين لحمل وتربيه اجيال ومساعدتهم والرجل له الرعايه والعمل في الخارج وياتي بما نحتاجه يعني ننضم ما لدينا معا ونتقاسم الادوار 



> ليش تعتقدون ان المراة عورة؟؟
> المراة لم تكن عورة



وهل تتوقعين ان الجمال للرجل المراة هي الجمال هي اصل الفتنه انا لا توقع ان المراة تركض وراء الرجل بل العكس صحيح لذا نحميها قبل ان تمد الايادي اليها كثيرا ما نسمع عن اغتصاب النساء وليس اغتصاب الرجال 

فهل عرفت لما نحمي المراة اكثر من الرجل هي حماية وليس كرها لها بمقدار حفاظا على الجوهرة من الخدش 




> هي حالها بالظبط مثل الرجل
> بس تعرفي ليش حرمو عليها كل شي
> لان الرجل المسلم نظرتو كثير مش نظيفة للمراة
> تفكيرو دائما بالجنس (يعني شاف مراة راسا تذكر الجنس)
> ...



رب العزة قال "ولها مثل الذي علها "

اما عن نظرة الرجل للمراة فهذه تختلف من شخص لاخر وللاسف كثير من الر جال من لديهم نظرة سيئه لكن من كان ذو دين وخلق اصلا لا يبحث ويختار في الشارع بل يسال من التي ستصلح اما لاولاده لانه لن ياتي بام سيئه من الشوارع 


> طيب المراة مسكت كثير من الاوضائف الهامة بالمجتمع
> هل تتوقعين ان المراة كانت حتوصل هالموصل لو ما العقل الكبير الي تمتلكو
> بالنسبة لمحرم؟؟



لا يمنع ان لا تمسك مناصب ....وخاصة اذا الله وهبها شيء ليس لاحد نفسه ولكن لا اتوقع الا تقصر مع اولاده وتضعهم بايدي غير امينه من خدم لا نعرف كيف يربون ابنائنا 




> كيف تقولين كملكة
> وهي غير موثوق بها بان تخرج وحدها وخايفين ان البنت تمشي على حل شعرها وعاملين المراة عبارة عن شي اسمو روبوت تعالي هنا وروحي هناك هذا الانصاف برايك؟؟



نعم انا ملكة في بيتي وعالمي وحمايتي حوالي في كل مكان الرجل اذا خرج لا احد يهتم به لكن المراة الكل يسبعد ليكون لها مفدى تحت قدميها هذا ما نفهمه ونعلمه بنتي احرص عليها واحافظ عليها من وحوش البشر التي لا ترحم ..فانا اعتني به الى ان اوصلها بر الامان 
فلا تعتبريه بنظرك ما نحاول نحن ان نعمله هذا الشيء ليس لديكم ولكنه لدينا والحمد لله انه لدينا لان ارى الكثير يعاملوا المراة كالرجل ندا لالالالا المراة حساسه شفافه يحتاج لها من يهتم بها وباحاسيسها ليس كالرجل فهو قاسي صلب عكس المراة هذا ما خلق عليه 



> وبالنسب للشركات الي حكيتي عنها
> صح المراة تعمل الشركات وتشتغل وتسجلها بسم زوجها ومن يطلقا ياخذ كل تعبها ويقللها هذا حقي



صراحة كلام خاطيء معذرة كثير منهن يعملن الشركات من اموال ازواجهن ولما لا يسجل بامائهن نحن لدينا نظام الوراثه نظام كامل للمراة والرجل حق وكذلك حتى من يحضر من اولوا القربى لهم ايضا حق وكيف بالله عليك المراة لا ترث او تاخذ حق انا لدي ورث من ابي من يستطيع ان ياخذه مني لا احد الا اذا مت اورثه لزوجي وابنائي 


> واختي كل امراة بطبعها تحب ان تمتلك الشاب الها وحدها
> يعني مستحيل حتستقبل ان يتزوج غيرها



صحيح وجهة نظر فطرة عليها المراة ولكن الا من ارتقت نفسها لرضى ربها هذه تستطيع 



> وليش الرجل سمحولو ان يتزوج اربعة والمراة لا؟؟



تخيلي ان تتزوج المراة من ارع وتحمل .....من سيعرف اي الاباء هو هذه حكمه ربانيه لا يعرفها سوى من وضع هذه القوانين وهو قدر كل شيء 



> طيب حتى بالطلاق
> الرجل يطلق مرتو اذا رحمها
> ويمكن يخليها لا مطلقة ولا متزوجة



هذه لا تجوز ومن يعملها فهذا محرم 

رب العزة قال " ولا تذروها كالمعلقه " اي مو متزوجه ولا مطلقه"  ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه " 

فهذا لا يجوز ومن يعملها يكون اوقع نفسه في ظلم كبير 



> هو يروح يتزوج ويلعب ويخربط وهي مسكينة لازم تتحمل



هذا الكلام لرجل بعيد عن الدين فهم كثر هداهم الله 


> وحتى على الاطفال هي تربي وتكبر
> ومن صارو شباب جا يطالب بيهم
> وياخذهم منها هذا الانصاف



جاء رجل الى الرسول الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له :يارسول الله من احق الناس بصحبتي ورعايتي ؟؟؟ فقال الرسول :امك 
قال ثم من ؟؟؟ فقال الرسول :أمك
قال :ثم من ؟؟؟ فقال الرسول :أمك
قال ثم من ؟؟؟؟!!!
فقال الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والتسليم :ابوك 

ومن هنا يتضح مكانة الام في الاسلام بقول الرسول
امك ثم امك ثم امك ثم ابوك ....
 شفتي الام حتى لو ظلمها الرجل هي لها الاحقية اكثر من الرجل فاي عمة بهذا الدين واي اناس يحاولوا خدشه ولكن" يابى الله الا ان يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون "

هذا ما هو الا شيء بسيط من ديننا افهموه لا تستمعوا لاناس حتى رسولنا حينما اتى الى مكه كانوا يحاولوا سد اذانهم عنه حتى بفكرهم ان لا يسحرهم ولكن عندما سمعوا كلام الحق ساعتها اسلموا وقدموا لدين الاسلام اسمى التضحيات لانهم لم يجدةا به باطل 

صدقيني واي باطل يظهر لك هذا من البشر ونحن لاى نسمع من بشر نحن نسمع من رب البشر 



> على فكرة الخيانة غير موجودة عندنا
> لان الرجل يحب يعيش حياتو حلوة
> بدون منغصات



اذا للاسف انتن مغيباات ......فيجب ان تعرفن كثير من الحقائق يجب ان تري ما حولك بصراحه وليس بفكر 

انا متعايشه مع كثير من المسيحيين كثير صحيح منهم من اقول هؤلاء ذو اخلاق طيبه ولكن الزنا .....كثيير 

ولا اتمنى لهم الزنا لانها اكره شيء ولا احب حتى التفكير به 



> ونحن لا نهتم للجنس علشان هيك الرجل المسيحي يكتفي بامراة واحدة
> 
> وشكرا الكي



اتمنى كلامك صحيح ...والشكر مردود لك 

صراحة اساله كثيره لكن قلت سوف اجيبها بما تريد ولن اقصر عنك وانا لست ذات علم ولكني ااخذ من كتاب الله لاني لم احس يوما الا اني اجد حوابي الشافي فيه


----------



## newman_with_jesus (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

أكيد هاينقرض


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

اسول اولا اشكرك على الرد...
ثانيا / اردت ان استفسر ان كان استخدام التعابير المجازيه مقتصر فقط على الانجيل...
وعندما نفسر لكم المقصود في الايات القرآنيه خلف اساليب الاستعارات والتوريه وغيرها من الاساليب البلاغيه ذات المستوى العالي ...تاتون وتقولون لا بل قصد ذلك وتفسرون تلك الاياات على كيفكم....
كثير من الايات القرانيه تم تفسيرها من قبل اعداء الاسلام على هواهم ....
والعجيب في الامر ان معظمهم عرب ...
ضاربين بعرض الحائط جميع ما تتميز به اللغه العربيه من قوه اللفظ والقدره الكبيره على الاشتقاق وروعه البلاغ والبيان في القران الكريم والتي وقف العرب الوثنييون امامها موقف الموقر ...
اتهمه بعضهم بانه شعر فاختلفوا ....ثم بانه قول بشر فاختلفوا في هذاا ايضاا...

سياااتي يوم يعلم فيه الظالمون الحق ...
اللهم ثبتنا على الحق حتى نلااقيك...

تحياتي ..

ايااااااااااااان


----------



## asula (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> اسول اولا اشكرك على الرد...
> ثانيا / اردت ان استفسر ان كان استخدام التعابير المجازيه مقتصر فقط على الانجيل...
> وعندما نفسر لكم المقصود في الايات القرآنيه خلف اساليب الاستعارات والتوريه وغيرها من الاساليب البلاغيه ذات المستوى العالي ...تاتون وتقولون لا بل قصد ذلك وتفسرون تلك الاياات على كيفكم....
> كثير من الايات القرانيه تم تفسيرها من قبل اعداء الاسلام على هواهم ....
> ...



طيب والمطلوب شنو؟؟
وبالنسبة للتعابير الانجيل فانا اثق بالاجيل ثقة عمياء 
وانتم تفسرون القران ونحن ناخذ التفاسير منكم 
وانا بنتظر ان ذاك اليوم ياتي علشان اشوف شو حيصير


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

يا جماعه انتو مش ملحظين ان جميع الدول الحرة مسيحية و انت فهمين الباقي


----------



## coptic hero (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

*نرجو الآلتزام بالموضوع وعدم الخروج عنه*


----------



## coptic hero (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

*الحقيقه انكم خرجتم عن الموضوع وحولتموه الى حوار ثنائى وغيرتم مجرى الموضوع لينحرف وينزلق الى سلبيات فى الآسلام يراها المسلمون اشياء عظيمه نرجوكم ارحمونا من حرق الدم الآسلامى لآنهم ان قلت لهم ان نبيهم كان يفاخذ عائشه الطفله تجدهم يردون عليك قائلين يا لروعه ورحمه محمد رحم الطفله عائشه وافرغ شهوته بملامستها حقيقى شئ يحرق الدم ويغيظ*


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

ايه يااا راااجل انت هتحطهااا على راااس المسلمين....
لااا ياا عمي ماا يصير..

الكل غلط...
ولو الموضوع اخذ منحنى ثااااني فبفضلك انت واعوااانك...

بس الصرااحه اناا اشوفه اوكي الى الااان ..
كملوااا وانااا معاكم..


تحياااتي.


اياااااااان


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> ايه يااا راااجل انت هتحطهااا على راااس المسلمين....
> لااا ياا عمي ماا يصير..
> 
> الكل غلط...
> ...




 وهل يحدث اى مكروه بعيدا عن المسلمين اليس نبيكم هو القائل جعلت رزقى على سن رمحى وانتم تقلدونه


----------



## ghawy_111 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
اشكرك لانك تعمل انت والاب لتظهر
الحق الذى يحرر الناس من قيود شر
ابليس وسلطان الموت اللذى قهرته
على عود الصليب اظهر مجدك لكل 
من يطلب بايمان او بغير ايمان فانت
المحب لكل البشر لدرجة انك تركت
نفسك للصلب والموت من اجل كل 
شرير وخاطى اعمل يارب بسلطان 
وقوه وانا اناجيك مثل داود النبى واقول 
اسرع يارب ولا تبطىء فان مملكة 
الظلم قد طالت ايامها  لذلك لا تتركهم
يقولون انهم لايقهرون وانهم ربحوا العالم
فكما ان لك سلطان على الابديه اظهر
يارب سلطانك كذلك على الارض
وانا واثق يارب انك لاتمهل انما تتانى
على الشرير   اظهر واعلن شخصك
ولاهوتك لكل العالم


----------



## coptic hero (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



ghawy_111 قال:


> ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> اشكرك لانك تعمل انت والاب لتظهر
> الحق الذى يحرر الناس من قيود شر
> ابليس وسلطان الموت اللذى قهرته
> ...



*صلاه جميله وحاسس انها من قلبك ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## My Rock (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

الموضوع بدون فلسفة زايدة و كلام فاضي و سطورة فارغة المحتوى
الاسلام فيه حد الردة, نفذت بعد موت محمد
الاسلام كان له اشواط في الغزوات او ما يسمونه الفتوحات لنشر الاسلام

لو بالعقل حذفنها العاملين الاثنين, حيبقى ايه من الاسلام؟
نسل محمد و الصحابة و ال كم الف الي تبعوه قبل موته؟
كان بقى منهم ايه الى يومنا هذا؟

بصراحة كان ينفع يتعمل فلم زي فلم the last samurai
بس يعملوه بأسم the last muslim :t33:

و الحر تكفيه الاشارة!


----------



## My Rock (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

ملاحظة: يا ريت الالتزام بمجرى الموضوع, اي ردود خارجة سيتم حذفها
سلام و نعمة


----------



## coptic hero (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



My Rock قال:


> ملاحظة: يا ريت الالتزام بمجرى الموضوع, اي ردود خارجة سيتم حذفها
> سلام و نعمة




:big29:   :big29:   :big29:
حقيقه يا زعيمنا كلماتك فى محلها ولكن نعمل ايه مع اخوتنا المسلمين لازم نحتملهم بس ربنا قادر يصبرنا على سفسطتهم ويزيح الغشاوة من اعينهم ويخلينا :big33::big33::big33:


----------



## coptic hero (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



My Rock قال:


> بصراحة كان ينفع يتعمل فلم زي فلم the last samurai
> بس يعملوه بأسم the last muslim :t33:
> 
> و الحر تكفيه الاشارة!




:smil12::smil12::smil12:

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه**

روك سكت دهرا واخيرا نطق زخرا *


----------



## مكسيم (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

*طبعا طبعا واكيد يعني كان زمان  كل شيء راح yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::ya​*


----------



## Romancy (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

a3ta9ed  kan sayastamer 
law   takalmana  be lmante9 
fa  laysa  9anoun  reda  howa  
li mane3 al islam min al intechar 
ok 
n9oulou  l3aks 
w  ina  fil beldan l3arabiya  
be ykoun l9atal  maser l mouslem law  i3tana9a  deyana gher  deyantou 

mada  san9oul be nesba  lil  bouldan  al  uropiya 
fal kol mara  bnchuf nahadat islamiya 
w  3adad min al urupiyen
ya3tane9oun  al islam  
b koul i9tena3 
kaman fi mouslemin byserou mase7yen 
 f la  a3ta9ed  kan  sayan9ared


----------



## googa2007 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*

:COLOR="Blue"]*[CENTER]طبعا لولا حد الردة 
كان الاسلام انقرض زى الديناصورات
لانة بدون اساس واستمر حتى الان
بالخوف من حد الردة والقتل
وقطع الرقاب[/CENTER]*[/COLOR]:spor22:


----------



## Romancy (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لولا قانون الرده هل كان استمر الآسلام*



googa2007 قال:


> :COLOR="Blue"]*[CENTER]طبعا لولا حد الردة
> كان الاسلام انقرض زى الديناصورات
> لانة بدون اساس واستمر حتى الان
> بالخوف من حد الردة والقتل
> وقطع الرقاب[/CENTER]*[/COLOR]:spor22:





tab lih  ma  en9aradchi 
f europa w  america 
dowal  li  ma  tetaba9  9anoun  reda 

????????????


----------

